# Inter - Milan: 5 febbraio 2022 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (24 Gennaio 2022)

Inter - Milan, anticipo della giornata di Serie A post sosta. Si gioca sabato 5 febbraio 2022 alle ore 18:00

Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 18:00 di sabato 5 febbraio

*DESIGNATO GUIDA, VAR MAZZOLENI

Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dufries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Dzeko, Lautaro. All. Inzaghi

Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Kessie, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, anticipo della giornata di Serie A post sosta. Si gioca sabato 5 febbraio 2022 alle ore 18:00
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


di sabato alle 18?


----------



## Pit96 (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, anticipo della giornata di Serie A post sosta. Si gioca sabato 5 febbraio 2022 alle ore 18:00
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Dopo la prestazione contro la juve non vedo come io possa sperare in una vittoria. Temo le buscheremo


----------



## RickyKaka22 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Dopo la prestazione contro la juve non vedo come io possa sperare in una vittoria. Temo le buscheremo


E invece devi aver fiducia....la juve pratica l'anticalcio...tutta difesa e contropiede...l'inter se la gioca a viso aperto e noi contro le squadre che ci lasciano giocare andiamo a nozze!


----------



## KingSheva (24 Gennaio 2022)

vincere a tutti i costi


----------



## __king george__ (24 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, anticipo della giornata di Serie A post sosta. Si gioca sabato 5 febbraio 2022 alle ore 18:00
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


tranquilli la vinceremo..e sapete perchè? perchè giocheremo "con il fuoco negli occhi"...


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Gennaio 2022)

A meno di miracoli ci bastoneranno.
Unica possibilità è che qualche infortunio o covid gli levi un paio di uomini chiave, farei la firma per due tra Lautaro Barella e Skriniar. 
A quel punto se siamo interi ce la giochiamo, magari con Rebic punta titolare e Ibra dentro negli ultimi 20-30 minuti. 
Altrimenti ne prendiamo 2/3 e andiamo a casa muti.


----------



## Simo98 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Per il secondo anno di fila il derby di ritorno risulta essere decisivo, vediamo se ci facciamo prendere di nuovo a sberle
O se sullo 0-1 Handanovic si trasforma di nuovo in Super Sayan


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

UP


----------



## Swaitak (25 Gennaio 2022)

si gioca per lo 0-0 niente di più.
La pausa di mezzo per noi è sempre sinonimo di disastro altro che recupero


----------



## Wetter (25 Gennaio 2022)

Speriamo che Kessie esca o agli ottavi oppure ai quarti; è l'unico che attualmente può giocare sulla trequarti ( a meno che non venga venduto prima) ...


----------



## cris (30 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si gioca per lo 0-0 niente di più.
> La pausa di mezzo per noi è sempre sinonimo di disastro altro che recupero


Ma poi sta pausa io mica l’ho capita.
A cosa sarebbe servita?!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Se ci piallano ce lo saremo meritati


----------



## Swaitak (30 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma poi sta pausa io mica l’ho capita.
> A cosa sarebbe servita?!


come copertura per l'incontro tra Mancini e il suo fidanzato superMario


----------



## enigmistic02 (30 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, anticipo della giornata di Serie A post sosta. Si gioca sabato 5 febbraio 2022 alle ore 18:00
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Non ho buone sensazioni, stavolta.


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Gennaio 2022)

Speriamo di vincere in modo roccambolesco, anche con un autogoal. Sono più forti e ci serve che giri tutto bene per fare punti.

Non tanto per tornare sotto all’Inter che a fine anno ci darà i soliti 15-20 punti facili, ma sopratutto per tenere in ottica quarto posto. Per non rendere la rincorsa della Juve esaurita in 3 giornate, ma farli faticare un po’ di più…


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Gennaio 2022)

Partita che praticamente non sento piu, probabilmente non la vedro nemmeno visto ci troviamo con amici il sabato.
Questa sessione di non-mercato mi ha distrutto.


----------



## folletto (30 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Partita che praticamente non sento piu, probabilmente non la vedro nemmeno visto ci troviamo con amici il sabato.
> Questa sessione di non-mercato mi ha distrutto.


Idem, credo che andrò a fare un pò di shopping e poi un bel aperitivo


----------



## kipstar (31 Gennaio 2022)

per me l'importante sarebbe recuperare la condizione fisica ottimale di tutti.


----------



## Gamma (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, anticipo della giornata di Serie A post sosta. Si gioca sabato 5 febbraio 2022 alle ore 18:00
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



A livello di prestazioni sono in calo anche loro, mentre a livello di risultati no, ma con il dovuto rispetto noi non siamo l'Empoli e non siamo il Venezia, provare a vincerla di fortuna all'ultimo secondo potrebbe non bastare.

Poi febbraio per loro sarà il mese più importante, con il doppio scontro diretto in CL e le due "sfide scudetto" con Milan e Napoli, una dopo l'altra.

Staremo a vedere, io ci credo, e voglio vincere non solo per riaprire la lotta scudetto, ma per prendere 3 punti importantissimi che probabilmente altre concorrenti per la CL non riusciranno ad ottenere.


----------



## danjr (1 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Partita che praticamente non sento piu, probabilmente non la vedro nemmeno visto ci troviamo con amici il sabato.
> Questa sessione di non-mercato mi ha distrutto.


Nemmeno io la sento perché so già il risultato. Facciano come gli pare, poi domenica quando saranno tornati tutti coi piedi per terra, avranno 5 mesi di tempo per pensare allo scempio che hanno appena compiuto


----------



## Rickrossonero (1 Febbraio 2022)

Per la prima volta penso che non la vedrò,spegnerò il telefono per due ore e guarderò il risultato alla fine come ai tempi del televideo,almeno salvo il fegato.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, anticipo della giornata di Serie A post sosta. Si gioca sabato 5 febbraio 2022 alle ore 18:00
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Speriamo il gruppo squadra recepisca il messaggio arrivato dal (non)mercato nel giusto modo.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

*DESIGNATO GUIDA, VAR MAZZOLENI*
*
Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dufries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Dzeko, Lautaro. All. Inzaghi
*
*Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Kessie, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli *


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan*
> 
> *Maignan
> Calabria
> ...


Tradotto : se bloccano leao bloccano il milan.
Abbiamo qualità solo a sinistra.


Io mi chiedo perchè il mister non abbia più proposto diaz in fascia.
Vero che non copre e perde i duelli fisici ma lo scorso anno saltando l'uomo dalla fascia e riempiendo l'area ha prodotto tanti gol.
Tra le linee centralmente fa troppa fatica.


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan*
> 
> *Maignan
> Calabria
> ...


Squadra che avrebbe senso se al posto di Giroud ci fosse Rebic, se il croato sta bene e Pioli non lo fa giocare è un pazzo. 

Vedo tanta rassegnazione prima del fischio d'inizio che fatico a capire, i cugini sono davanti ma hanno vinto le ultime tre partite al 90mo giocando tutt'altro che il gioco meraviglioso che vogliono farci credere, dietro son solidi ma davanti stanno facendo parecchia fatica pure loro.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, anticipo della giornata di Serie A post sosta. Si gioca sabato 5 febbraio 2022 alle ore 18:00
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


E' l'ultimo treno. C'è poco da dire.

Una di quelle partite che segnano una stagione in un verso o nell'altro.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan*
> 
> *Maignan
> Calabria
> ...


E' la migliore formazione possibile.
Unica variabile è naturalmente Rebic che bisogna capire in che condizioni sia, perchè lui quando è a meno del 100% è impresentabile o quasi.


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan*
> 
> *Maignan
> Calabria
> ...


Per guardarla la guardo, ma senza aspettative o pie illusioni. Sono sempre stato ottimista, ma a sto giro è impossibile fare pronostici incoraggianti. 

Giroud non toccherà palla, ma nemmeno il mediano Kessié schierato davanti vedrà molto la sfera, a sto giro. Ci impallineranno con un contropiede o su calci piazzati.


----------



## ventu84090 (1 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tradotto : se bloccano leao bloccano il milan.
> Abbiamo qualità solo a sinistra.
> 
> 
> ...


Con Calabria secondo me abbiamo più variazione di gioco anche a destra (rispetto a quando gioca Florenzi)...comunque che siamo sbilanciati è palese...


----------



## Goro (1 Febbraio 2022)

Non la vedrò, sperare di rubacchiare un pareggio o addirittura una vittoria dopo i boicottaggi dall'interno non ha senso. E' l'ennesima sconfitta annunciata mentre loro corrono verso la seconda stella e ci perculano con Chalanoglu e i loro acquisti insieme alla Juve. Senza la minima volontà di competere non si va avanti, che lo stadio futuro se lo goda Scaroni da solo


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tradotto : se bloccano leao bloccano il milan.
> Abbiamo qualità solo a sinistra.
> 
> 
> ...


Brahim ha giocato in fascia proprio nel derby di andata, per essere sostituito dalla disperazione a inizio secondo tempo.

Poi non è stato piu proposto l'esperimento.


----------



## Rickrossonero (1 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Squadra che avrebbe senso se al posto di Giroud ci fosse Rebic, se il croato sta bene e Pioli non lo fa giocare è un pazzo.
> 
> Vedo tanta rassegnazione prima del fischio d'inizio che fatico a capire, i cugini sono davanti ma hanno vinto le ultime tre partite al 90mo giocando tutt'altro che il gioco meraviglioso che vogliono farci credere, dietro son solidi ma davanti stanno facendo parecchia fatica pure loro.


La cosa che mi preoccupa è che anche pioli mi è sembrato abbastanza rassegnato dopo la juve,oltre alla stampa che ci addirittura ci da già a rischio quarto posto


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan*
> 
> *Maignan
> Calabria
> ...


.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan*
> 
> *Maignan
> Calabria
> ...


Mi piace questa squadra!


----------



## Tobi (1 Febbraio 2022)

Peccato per Tomo


----------



## danjr (1 Febbraio 2022)

Così come il Napoli perse quel famoso scudetto in Albergo a vedere Inter-Juve, così noi abbiamo perso questo scudetto (e questo derby) durante la sessione di mercato. Inutile girarci intorno, le aspettative stanno a zero, se, come probabilmente accadrà, perderemo non ci arrabbieremo nemmeno più di tanto, perché inconsciamente la società ci ha già detto che va bene così, va bene vincere lo scudetto come arrivare quarti, va bene anche arrivar quinti. Così come l'umore dei tifosi sta sotto lo scarpe, così sarà anche quello della squadra


----------



## Roger84 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Io la vedrò purtroppo da lavoro tramite Skygo visto l'orario indegno delle 18.00 di sabato ...partita che sento come sempre, vorrei tanto distruggerli ma come ultimamente spesso accade, non abbiamo la migliore formazione possibile e Romagnoli a posto di Tomori mi fa molta paura! Io Leao lo farei entrare sinceramente il secondo tempo quando potrebbe dare quello strappo che ad una difesa stanca con 60minuti sulle gambe, potrebbe rivelarsi decisivo. Invece andrà a finire che giocherà titolare, correrà come un matto per 35minuti e il secondo tempo sarà un fantasma.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan*
> 
> *Maignan
> Calabria
> ...



*Designato Guida. VAR Mazzoleni.*


----------



## Simo98 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Gol subito su calcio d'angolo quotato a 1.01


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *DESIGNATO GUIDA, VAR MAZZOLENI*
> 
> *Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dufries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Dzeko, Lautaro. All. Inzaghi*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Kessie, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli *


.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *DESIGNATO GUIDA, VAR MAZZOLENI*
> 
> *Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dufries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Dzeko, Lautaro. All. Inzaghi*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Kessie, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli *


.


----------



## cris (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *DESIGNATO GUIDA, VAR MAZZOLENI*
> 
> *Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dufries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Dzeko, Lautaro. All. Inzaghi*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Kessie, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli *


Vediamo di non farci ridicolizzare e tiriam fuori le @@ anche se poche volte le ho viste.


----------



## danjr (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Guida. VAR Mazzoleni.*


Guida con noi va bene


----------



## folletto (3 Febbraio 2022)

Raramente mi sono avvicinato ad un derby così depresso e rassegnato, boh, sarà non solo per motivi "calcistici" ma è così.


----------



## Route66 (3 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Così come il Napoli perse quel famoso scudetto in Albergo a vedere Inter-Juve, così noi abbiamo perso questo scudetto (e questo derby) durante la sessione di mercato. Inutile girarci intorno, le aspettative stanno a zero, se, come probabilmente accadrà, perderemo non ci arrabbieremo nemmeno più di tanto, perché inconsciamente la società ci ha già detto che va bene così, va bene vincere lo scudetto come arrivare quarti, va bene anche arrivar quinti. Così come l'umore dei tifosi sta sotto lo scarpe, così sarà anche quello della squadra


Purtroppo la situazione è proprio quella che hai descritto tu.
Vedo anche io una depressione totale nel nostro ambiente e dall'altra una sicurezza e una tranquillità disarmante.
Da un lato una parte tecnica che, con tutti suoi limiti, sta facendo miracoli per sopperire ad una quotidiana mancanza media di almeno 3/4 titolari a partita da inizio stagione e dall'altra una rosa sempre completa e addirittura ampliata alla vista di una piccola crepa.
Io non mi voglio piegare a tutto ciò e spero che lo spirito di Tonali pervada la ns squadra e mandi di traverso la sicumera dei nati dopo!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Febbraio 2022)

ho sensazoni positive. Dai ragazzi


----------



## Simo98 (3 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Raramente mi sono avvicinato ad un derby così depresso e rassegnato, boh, sarà non solo per motivi "calcistici" ma è così.


Penso valga per tutti
Questa partita sarebbe stata decisiva, se il Milan avesse vinto sarebbe andato a -4 dall'Inter, in caso di sconfitta a -10 e si sarebbe chiuso ogni discorso 
Il tutto mentre l'Inter, già completa, compra uno dei migliori esterni in Europa, noi, incompleti, non compriamo nessuno
Come si fa ad arrivarci con il giusto umore da derby...


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *DESIGNATO GUIDA, VAR MAZZOLENI*
> 
> *Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dufries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Dzeko, Lautaro. All. Inzaghi*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Kessie, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli *


Loro saranno al gran completo come sempre. Incredibile, non hanno mai un problema di formazione.


----------



## Devil man (3 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *DESIGNATO GUIDA, VAR MAZZOLENI*
> 
> *Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dufries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Dzeko, Lautaro. All. Inzaghi*
> 
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Kessie, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli *


.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, anticipo della giornata di Serie A post sosta. Si gioca sabato 5 febbraio 2022 alle ore 18:00
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## shevchampions (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Loro saranno al gran completo come sempre. Incredibile, non hanno mai un problema di formazione.


Assurdo. Quando ce l'hanno avuto l'anno scorso al derby d'andata (Kolarov) hanno perso.


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Zlatan87 (3 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Zlatan87 (3 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, anticipo della giornata di Serie A post sosta. Si gioca sabato 5 febbraio 2022 alle ore 18:00
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## folletto (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *DESIGNATO GUIDA, VAR MAZZOLENI*
> *
> Inter (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dufries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Dzeko, Lautaro. All. Inzaghi
> *
> *Milan (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer, Saelemaekers, Kessie, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli *



Almeno giochiamo in 3 in mezzo e senza Diaz che ultimamente è più che evanescente, anche se tornoesistemotutto si sta preparando a firmare il contrattone della vita e gli verrà naturale togliere la gambetta. Mah, andiamo verso il derby messi maluccio e sembra che Rebic sia in dubbio......alla fine esordirà il giovane serbo


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2022)

4 stagioni fa il derby era la quarta (l'Inter) contro la decima (noi) in mezzo 20 punti di distanza, quest'anno per la seconda volta il derby è decisivo per la lotta CL tra la prima e la seconda (a pari merito) e non è una partita per fare statistica. E' un miglioramento.


----------



## danjr (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ormai il giocattolo si è rotto, guardare questo derby farà solo male al fegato, penso che guarderò solo il risultato finale sapendo già quale sarà.


----------



## Dexter (3 Febbraio 2022)

Risultato ininfluente, ho appena letto che il grandissimo (ma proprio -issimo!) giornalista Ordine dice che senza Elliott non ci saremo potuti iscrivere al campionato per i troppi debiti. Quindi GRAZIE ELLIOTT, comunque vada. La partita non é importante, non guardatela.


----------



## Tobi (4 Febbraio 2022)

Solo 3 giocatori possono fare la differenza in questo Derby: Leao Theo Tonali, spero si prendano delle responsabilità e facciano quel qualcosa in più che possa portare alla vittoria. Vediamo le condizioni di Bennacer, è già una vittoria non vedere il nome di Krunic tra i titolari (toccatina)


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Voglio vedere Sandrino poggiare le palle in testa a quell'infame della turca con gusto e soddisfazione, lo deve umiliare.


----------



## kipstar (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


mi sembra una buona formazione di partenza.
rimango dispiaciuto di non vedere mai ante tra i titolari......


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Messias, titolare anche no.

Sarebbe il caso di inserirli a partita in corsa.


----------



## Walker (4 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Risultato ininfluente, ho appena letto che il grandissimo (ma proprio -issimo!) giornalista Ordine dice che senza Elliott non ci saremo potuti iscrivere al campionato per i troppi debiti. Quindi GRAZIE ELLIOTT, comunque vada. La partita non é importante, non guardatela.


In compenso c'è chi vince campionati senza aver pagato gli stipendi ai giocatori e si iscrive regolarmente con 700 milioni di rosso in bilancio...e nessuno fiata.
Ste robe mi mandano in bestia.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ambrosini e Borja Valero da Linus e Nicola Savino
Sostanzialmente hanno detto che l'inter è più favorita perché prima perché fatto mercato e il Milan ha più da perdere ed è stata praticamente senza mercato e ancora con infortuni


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Giocherà Diaz non Bennacer


----------



## kipstar (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


ah mi ero dimenticato di sottolineare, se mai ce ne fosse il bisogno, che loro hanno sempre la formazione tipo disponibile......ma sta cosa ormai non fa più notizia ..... è una cosa normale per loro. 
Ecco una cosa che vorrei diventasse la normalità anche per noi..........


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ho zero aspettative. Sento un'aria pazzesca di inchiappettata...


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Non la vedrò. Lèggerò gli aggiornamenti sul forum. Troppo forte l’Inter.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Certo che almeno un difensore centrale lo potevano prendere.


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non mi aspetto nulla ,sono molto più forti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ah mi ero dimenticato di sottolineare, se mai ce ne fosse il bisogno, che loro hanno sempre la formazione tipo disponibile......ma sta cosa ormai non fa più notizia ..... è una cosa normale per loro.
> Ecco una cosa che vorrei diventasse la normalità anche per noi..........


Basta prendere dei preparatori atletici preparati e dei giocatori che non siano injury prone. Capisci che se ad esempio pensano di sostituire Kessiè, un giocatore in grado di giocare 50 partite all'anno, con Sanches, naturalmente portato ad infortunarsi già di suo, la direzione imboccata non sarebbe quella giusta. Abbiamo avuto finora (con Pellegri) tre attaccanti con evidenti problemi fisici per età avanzata o per ragioni pregresse, quindi non dobbiamo meravigliarci se uno solo a turno risulta disponibile.


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Il derby è sempre il derby
Si può essere incazzati quanto si vuole con questa società ma chi non guarderà questa partita per me NON è milanista 
Fate contestazioni, insultate sui social, fischiate allo stadio, ma la squadra si segue sempre e comunque


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Ma solo a me il mediano Kessié trequartista fa lacrimare gli occhi?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me il mediano Kessié trequartista fa lacrimare gli occhi?


Si gioca la mossa Meite-Atalanta. É andata malissimo contro i bergamaschi. Nutro poche speranza che vada in modo diverso oggi.

Gia immaginarsi gli scambi tra Kessié e Giroud mi fa sanguinare gli occhi.


----------



## danjr (5 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non la vedrò. Lèggerò gli aggiornamenti sul forum. Troppo forte l’Inter.


Meglio staccare un paio d'ore e guardare il risultato alla fine


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ah oggi c'è questa partita. Che peccato che non abbia nessun interesse nel vederla.


----------



## Butcher (5 Febbraio 2022)

Credo che mi presterò ad altro


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Risultato ininfluente, ho appena letto che il grandissimo (ma proprio -issimo!) giornalista Ordine dice che senza Elliott non ci saremo potuti iscrivere al campionato per i troppi debiti. Quindi GRAZIE ELLIOTT, comunque vada. La partita non é importante, non guardatela.


E dire che basterebbe guardare l'altra squadra di milano per capire che sono tutte baggianate....
Ma figurati... ormai non provano nemmeno più vergogna nel fare certe affermazioni.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Il gran giorno è arrivato.
Oggi i non ambiziosi sostenibili si giocano il loro futuro.

Per quanto mi riguarda oggi è la partita definitiva per giroud : o da un senso oggi alla sua presenza in rossonero o ha fallito.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ah oggi c'è questa partita. Che peccato che non abbia nessun interesse nel vederla.





Butcher ha scritto:


> Credo che mi presterò ad altro





danjr ha scritto:


> Meglio staccare un paio d'ore e guardare il risultato alla fine


Non siete soli. Noi avremo ospiti per cena e serata di giochi. Il derby forse lo avro in sottofondo, ma dopo questo non mercato nonostante Coppa D'Africa, infortuni e giocatori in scadenza mi hanno tolto tutto l'entusiasmo.
E temo che con una sconfitta tutto l'ambiente e la squadra entreranno in un tunnel spaventoso.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non siete soli. Noi avremo ospiti per cena e serata di giochi. Il derby forse lo avro in sottofondo, ma dopo questo non mercato nonostante Coppa D'Africa, infortuni e giocatori in scadenza mi hanno tolto tutto l'entusiasmo.
> E temo che con una sconfitta tutto l'ambiente e la squadra entreranno in un tunnel spaventoso.


Il ragionamento è semplice: se se ne fregano loro, perché dovrei farmi il sangue amaro io?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Tornerò a guardare il Milan in campionato dopo molto tempo, da Bologna Milan, partita che mi ha inquietato sotto diversi aspetti e in effetti le sensazioni si sono poi rivelate giuste purtroppo. Aspettative ovviamente nulle, mi aspetto solo che sia certificato il fatto che se non investi un minimo puoi avere solo tonfi e basta. Anche nel lontanissimo caso in cui dovessimo vincere oggi, con questa rosa monca lo scudetto è solo un sogno e bisognerà sudarsi il quarto posto.


----------



## danjr (5 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non siete soli. Noi avremo ospiti per cena e serata di giochi. Il derby forse lo avro in sottofondo, ma dopo questo non mercato nonostante Coppa D'Africa, infortuni e giocatori in scadenza mi hanno tolto tutto l'entusiasmo.
> E temo che con una sconfitta tutto l'ambiente e la squadra entreranno in un tunnel spaventoso.


Esattamente. Io temo che a guardarla mi salga il nervoso a mille, mentre vedere solo il
Risultato attenua la cosa


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il ragionamento è semplice: se se ne fregano loro, perché dovrei farmi il sangue amaro io?


Bravissimo.
A un certo punto ti arrendi, inerme.


----------



## danjr (5 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il ragionamento è semplice: se se ne fregano loro, perché dovrei farmi il sangue amaro io?


Non fa una piega, tanto questa partita non conta niente perché lo scudetto per loro non conta niente. Sento di più la partita con la Sampdoria


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non fa una piega, tanto questa partita non conta niente perché lo scudetto per loro non conta niente. Sento di più la partita con la Sampdoria


Vedi come una proprietà può far disinnamorare i tifosi?
Vedi cosa vuol dire che il milan non può fare il sassuolo?

Ma vallo a dire ai ragionieri...


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Serve una prestazione al di sopra delle nostre attuali possibilità, serve un mezzo miracolo. Forza ragazzi, vincete questa e poi per me tutto il resto conterà poco.


----------



## danjr (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vedi come una proprietà può far disinnamorare i tifosi?
> Vedi cosa vuol dire che il milan non può fare il sassuolo?
> 
> Ma vallo a dire ai ragionieri...


La questione va al di là dei “ragionieri”. perché il Sassuolo se ha due difensori titolari rotti e due centrocampisti in coppa d’Africa, nei limiti delle sue possibilità fa qualcosa


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La questione va al di là dei “ragionieri”. perché il Sassuolo se ha due difensori titolari rotti e due centrocampisti in coppa d’Africa, nei limiti delle sue possibilità fa qualcosa


Si, concordo, noi ormai siamo un caso a parte.
Noi contiamo gli effettivi per arrivare alla conclusione che ad 11 ci arriviamo.
Tra un krunic tuttofare e un calabria mediano passa la paura.
Ci manca solo il portiere come giocatore di movimento e poi le abbiamo viste tutte...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Non la vedrò, andrò in palestra a quell'ora volutamente.
Dopo la presa in giro del mercato invernale mi è passata la voglia di vedere le partite.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Febbraio 2022)

la cosa che mi spaventa è il non aevere cambi per recuperare lo svantaggio.. cioè se andiamo sotto mettiamo saele p brahim? dai su..


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Io è dallo Spezia che ho una crisi di tifo. Temporanea, passerà come sempre, però è profonda.
Il mercato vergognoso e il disprezzo verso la proprietà e la loro filosofia mi ha dato il colpo di grazia.

Servirebbe proprio una vittoria convincente sul campo contro i cuginastri per curarmi le ferite.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Febbraio 2022)

Nemmeno un minimo di sensazioni positive.

Vincere sarebbe un miracolo, perdere male spero porti almeno all'esonero dell'incapace in panchina


----------



## Roger84 (5 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> la cosa che mi spaventa è il non aevere cambi per recuperare lo svantaggio.. cioè se andiamo sotto mettiamo saele p brahim? dai su..


Lazetic! A me la cosa che fa più rabbia è vedere le merd* sempre con tutti al completo e noi sempre defezionati! Me la voglio giocare alla pari e poi se ne parla.... invece niente...nessun infortunato per loro!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ho sognato un goal di Lazetic !
Quanto è quotato un suo eventuale goal ?


----------



## danjr (5 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io è dallo Spezia che ho una crisi di tifo. Temporanea, passerà come sempre, però è profonda.
> Il mercato vergognoso e il disprezzo verso la proprietà e la loro filosofia mi ha dato il colpo di grazia.
> 
> Servirebbe proprio una vittoria convincente sul campo contro i cuginastri per curarmi le ferite.


La mia crisi di tifo non dipende dai risultati, in fondo siamo secondi, ne dai mancati acquisti, dipende dal fatto che non ho mai visto nessuna società di punta al mondo ammainare bandiera bianca verso un obiettivo alla portata. Ci voglio aziendalisti? bene, la partita di oggi conta meno delle prossime due.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Le partite da dentro o fuori non le abbiamo mai sbagliate in questi due anni ma il mio morale dopo le ultime cose successe è a terra. Spero che non lo sia anche quello della squadra


----------



## Pit96 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Dopo le ultime due partite sarebbe obbligatorio vincere, però non vedo come sia possibile. Troppo solidi loro, troppo scarichi noi. Se scendiamo in campo come contro la juve ci fanno a brandelli

P. S. Tutti convinti che Kessie trequartista sia una mossa così scontata mente sicura? Ha fatto una sola partita lì, per me non dà garanzie. Poi certo, Brahim è in condizione pietosa...


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io è dallo Spezia che ho una crisi di tifo. Temporanea, passerà come sempre, però è profonda.
> Il mercato vergognoso e il disprezzo verso la proprietà e la loro filosofia mi ha dato il colpo di grazia.
> 
> Servirebbe proprio una vittoria convincente sul campo contro i cuginastri per curarmi le ferite.


Basterebbe vincere 1-0 con autogol al ultimo minuto, dopo aver fatto schifo.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

News di formazione?


----------



## sunburn (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> News di formazione?


I nuovi arrivi di gennaio non convocati perché devono prima assimilare i moduli. Ah no, è vero…


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

*UFFICIALI*
*
INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Lautaro Martinez, Dzeko. A disposizione: Cordaz, Radu, D'Ambrosio, Ranocchia, Dimarco, Darmian, Gagliardini, Vidal, Vecino, Sanchez, Caicedo. All.: Inzaghi.
*
*MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Kessié, Leao; Giroud. A disposizione: Tatarusanu, Mirante, Florenzi, Tomori, Gabbia, Stanga, Krunic, Messias, Maldini, Diaz, Lazetic. All.: Pioli. *


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> *
> INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Lautaro Martinez, Dzeko. A disposizione: Cordaz, Radu, D'Ambrosio, Ranocchia, Dimarco, Darmian, Gagliardini, Vidal, Vecino, Sanchez, Caicedo. All.: Inzaghi.
> *
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Kessié, Leao; Giroud. A disposizione: Tatarusanu, Mirante, Florenzi, Tomori, Gabbia, Stanga, Krunic, Messias, Maldini, Diaz, Lazetic. All.: Pioli. *



Speriamo i nostri siano in forma.

Mi riferisco principalmente a Giroud.

Se è in versione palo della luce siamo fregati, diversamente possiamo anche vincerla.


----------



## Rudi84 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Lautaro Martinez, Dzeko. A disposizione: Cordaz, Radu, D'Ambrosio, Ranocchia, Dimarco, Darmian, Gagliardini, Vidal, Vecino, Sanchez, Caicedo. All.: Inzaghi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Kessié, Leao; Giroud. A disposizione: Tatarusanu, Mirante, Florenzi, Tomori, Gabbia, Stanga, Krunic, Messias, Maldini, Diaz, Lazetic. All.: Pioli. *


Stranamente loro hanno tutti i titolari


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Lautaro Martinez, Dzeko. A disposizione: Cordaz, Radu, D'Ambrosio, Ranocchia, Dimarco, Darmian, Gagliardini, Vidal, Vecino, Sanchez, Caicedo. All.: Inzaghi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Kessié, Leao; Giroud. A disposizione: Tatarusanu, Mirante, Florenzi, Tomori, Gabbia, Stanga, Krunic, Messias, Maldini, Diaz, Lazetic. All.: Pioli. *


Forza ragazzi !


----------



## Maurizio91 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Le partite più importanti purtroppo si sono già giocate nelle ultime due settimane a livello di calciomercato e dirigenziale, e il Milan ha perso malamente. 
A questo punto il pari non mi basta più, anche se di fronte c'è la squadra più forte del campionato. Lasciamo che la palla rotoli e che porti almeno una vittoria per il morale


----------



## Konrad (5 Febbraio 2022)

Partita decisiva...se la perdessimo saremmo direttamente fuori dai giochi e inizierei a temere anche il piazzamento CL. Sarebbe fondamentale vincere...ma per il morale, anche non perdere.
Dobbiamo provarci!!!
Forza Milan!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Lautaro Martinez, Dzeko. A disposizione: Cordaz, Radu, D'Ambrosio, Ranocchia, Dimarco, Darmian, Gagliardini, Vidal, Vecino, Sanchez, Caicedo. All.: Inzaghi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Kessié, Leao; Giroud. A disposizione: Tatarusanu, Mirante, Florenzi, Tomori, Gabbia, Stanga, Krunic, Messias, Maldini, Diaz, Lazetic. All.: Pioli. *


In panchina abbiamo il nulla o quasi.


----------



## Andris (5 Febbraio 2022)

giusto oggi si riparte al 50% e dobbiamo sentire questi qua in casa
pure su questo hanno culo.

comunque dopo due settimane di melma se dovesse andare bene dovranno nascondersi


----------



## chicagousait (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Lautaro Martinez, Dzeko. A disposizione: Cordaz, Radu, D'Ambrosio, Ranocchia, Dimarco, Darmian, Gagliardini, Vidal, Vecino, Sanchez, Caicedo. All.: Inzaghi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Kessié, Leao; Giroud. A disposizione: Tatarusanu, Mirante, Florenzi, Tomori, Gabbia, Stanga, Krunic, Messias, Maldini, Diaz, Lazetic. All.: Pioli. *


Non ho buone sensazioni


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Lautaro Martinez, Dzeko. A disposizione: Cordaz, Radu, D'Ambrosio, Ranocchia, Dimarco, Darmian, Gagliardini, Vidal, Vecino, Sanchez, Caicedo. All.: Inzaghi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Kessié, Leao; Giroud. A disposizione: Tatarusanu, Mirante, Florenzi, Tomori, Gabbia, Stanga, Krunic, Messias, Maldini, Diaz, Lazetic. All.: Pioli. *


.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Lautaro Martinez, Dzeko. A disposizione: Cordaz, Radu, D'Ambrosio, Ranocchia, Dimarco, Darmian, Gagliardini, Vidal, Vecino, Sanchez, Caicedo. All.: Inzaghi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Kessié, Leao; Giroud. A disposizione: Tatarusanu, Mirante, Florenzi, Tomori, Gabbia, Stanga, Krunic, Messias, Maldini, Diaz, Lazetic. All.: Pioli. *


Mai vissuto un derby così rassegnato, manco ai tempi di Mourinho.


----------



## Baba (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Lautaro Martinez, Dzeko. A disposizione: Cordaz, Radu, D'Ambrosio, Ranocchia, Dimarco, Darmian, Gagliardini, Vidal, Vecino, Sanchez, Caicedo. All.: Inzaghi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Kessié, Leao; Giroud. A disposizione: Tatarusanu, Mirante, Florenzi, Tomori, Gabbia, Stanga, Krunic, Messias, Maldini, Diaz, Lazetic. All.: Pioli. *


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Febbraio 2022)

Andiamo a vincerla dai dai!! Io ci credo!


----------



## Swaitak (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Lautaro Martinez, Dzeko. A disposizione: Cordaz, Radu, D'Ambrosio, Ranocchia, Dimarco, Darmian, Gagliardini, Vidal, Vecino, Sanchez, Caicedo. All.: Inzaghi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Kessié, Leao; Giroud. A disposizione: Tatarusanu, Mirante, Florenzi, Tomori, Gabbia, Stanga, Krunic, Messias, Maldini, Diaz, Lazetic. All.: Pioli. *


sono sicuro che l'atteggiamento sarà buono, speriamo basti. Sarà importante non sprecare come facciamo di solito


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Brozovic, Calhanoglu, Perisic; Lautaro Martinez, Dzeko. A disposizione: Cordaz, Radu, D'Ambrosio, Ranocchia, Dimarco, Darmian, Gagliardini, Vidal, Vecino, Sanchez, Caicedo. All.: Inzaghi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Romagnoli, Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Kessié, Leao; Giroud. A disposizione: Tatarusanu, Mirante, Florenzi, Tomori, Gabbia, Stanga, Krunic, Messias, Maldini, Diaz, Lazetic. All.: Pioli. *


Forza Milan, solo questo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Febbraio 2022)

Abbiamo un attacco che non fa nemmeno solletico. Giroud contro Skriniar, Bastoni e De Vrij, Mr. 2 gol a stagione Saelemaekers, Kessié 'trequartista' e Leao, l'unico che puo creare qualcosa (e Theo).

Guardando i loro giocatori...il gol lo hanno praticamente tutti nelle corde.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Febbraio 2022)

Proviamo a portarla a casa nonostante tutto.


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dai ragazzi FORZA!


----------



## Walker (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ho meno tensione del solito.
Al primo gol dell'Inda poi passerà completamente.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Proviamo a portarla a casa nonostante tutto.



L’importante è che diano tutti il massimo.


----------



## Gamma (5 Febbraio 2022)

FORZA MILAN.

Dico solo questo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Febbraio 2022)

Forza diavolo


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> FORZA MILAN.
> 
> Dico solo questo.



Sempre e comunque.


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Febbraio 2022)

La seguirò qui sul forum perché voglio evitare di vedere Gordon Singer in tribuna. In bocca al lupo ai ragazzi e Forza Milan.


----------



## Viulento (5 Febbraio 2022)

voglio rubarla pesantemente.


----------



## Pit96 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Speriamo, dai


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Romagna in anticipo fa ovviamente la cosa peggiore


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

La tensione c'è,al loro vantaggio passerà tutto.


----------



## Konrad (5 Febbraio 2022)

Iniziamo bene con i fischi da parte dell'arbitro


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Il nostro marchio di fabbrica nei derby degli ultimi anni è prendere gol subito


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che angolo buttato


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Salame ker


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Bene così

Ma come azzo si fa a prendere sti gol?


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non so se lo annulleranno, ma Theo RIDICOLO


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2022)

Annullato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Farsi sovrastare da Dumcess


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

sto dumfries sembra florenzi...


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

A pallate


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Mike


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che parata!


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2022)

Miracolo Maignan


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Maignan miracoloso. Stessa azione di prima bah


----------



## meteoras1982 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Calabria male male, non regge fisicamente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sto cornuto di Calhanoglu (in tutti i sensi) ha già rotto


----------



## kipstar (5 Febbraio 2022)

rimpalli tutti loro però...eh


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Giru


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo in affanno


----------



## Viulento (5 Febbraio 2022)

urge mettere i nuovi rinforzi di gennaio.

ah no.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Theo si sta facendo asfaltare


----------



## Pit96 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mi sa che ce ne danno 3 o 4


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma cosa ha fischiato?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Febbraio 2022)

Si tratta solo di capire quando ci fanno gol


----------



## Swaitak (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Theo si sta facendo asfaltare


coi capelli di Casti Casti che pretendi


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

Quando la gente spara 70-80 mln per Theo,si ricordi delle prestazioni ridicole quando sale il livello,e il livello della serie A è tutto un dire.


----------



## kipstar (5 Febbraio 2022)

non sto capendo che partita stiamo facendo.....non credo che l'abbiamo preparata così.....


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Cosa ti lamenti piolo. Metti Botman piuttosto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Febbraio 2022)

Inzaghi è troppo odioso


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

non ho capito perchè saele e non messias, siamo troppo difensivi.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che vuole l inzaghi fake


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Se vabbè perisic che prova a scappare come Weah, contro l'Empoli non ci provava


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Attenzione a Romagnoli che si fa buttare fuori


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Tonali un leone


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Calabria penoso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

bravo romagnoli, complimenti


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che asino theo


----------



## Maurizio91 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Senza la coppia Tomori-Kjaer questa partita per me non ha neanche un senso.
Romagnoli non ha un senso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Theo sta sbagliando TUTTO


----------



## Konrad (5 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo in balia...prima o poi il gol regolare ce lo fanno


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Senza la coppia Tomori-Kjaer questa partita per me non ha neanche un senso.
> Romagnoli non ha un senso.


Così hanno voluto e questo si meritano


----------



## Bataille (5 Febbraio 2022)

L'elefante nella stanza è sempre lo stesso. Theo non è un giocatore da grandi match. 

Da cedere alla prima offerta congrua.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Theo a cosa serve?a fare da cavalletto?


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Theo sta soccombendo a Dumfries in modo ridicolo


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma dove vogliamo andare


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma stai su asino


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non teniamo palla, dominio Inter per ora


----------



## Pit96 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma l'unico schema che conosciamo è spazzare via la palla a casaccio?


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che squadraccia che siamo santiddio


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

fiuuuuuuuuuu

Meno male


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ci stanno prendendo a pallate


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che rischio


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Inzaghi lo prenderei a calci nel culo


----------



## Konrad (5 Febbraio 2022)

Saele non pervenuto. Kessie totalmente inutile: non tiene per nulla Brozovic, non c'è in nessuna nostra azione offensiva. Senza Tonali in mezzo al campo non vedremo palla. Loro un gol annullato e 2 grandi occasioni. Noi...il nulla


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2022)

Per ora non c è partita


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Maignan. Sprecato


----------



## hiei87 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Differenza tra le due squadre imbarazzante. Ma in questo momento è così anche con Napoli e Atalanta.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Miracolo di Maignan!


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2022)

Altro miracolo di Maignan


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Maignan. Niente altro


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dai che adesso entra Vlahovic e la risolve


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Se non ci fosse Mike sarebbe finita da un pezzo


----------



## kipstar (5 Febbraio 2022)

siamo abbastanza in bambola


----------



## Teddy (5 Febbraio 2022)

Super Maignan, ma questi ci stanno prendendo a pallonate.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Chiudiamoci dietro per carità. Quando l'Inter riparte così sono incontenibili


----------



## Konrad (5 Febbraio 2022)

Saele ha rotto i maroni


----------



## Bataille (5 Febbraio 2022)

Un portiere che non ci meritiamo.


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

L'unica partita in cui quest'anno ho visto il Milan così in difficoltà è stato contro il Liverpool
Non vedo come possiamo recuperare 4 punti, pur vincendo di fortuna questa sera


----------



## chicagousait (5 Febbraio 2022)

Rischiano di farci gol ad ogni ripartenza


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non stiamo combinando niente... Kessiè trequartista e Saele senza senso ...


----------



## kipstar (5 Febbraio 2022)

corrono più di noi.......come pretendiamo di fare partita ?


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

30 minuti imbarazzanti, è tutto sbagliato.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Febbraio 2022)

Maignan magistrale, ma quanto può durare


----------



## Pit96 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non ce la faccio un'altra ora così. Dai, impresentabili


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Stasera ne prendiamo 4


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Chiudiamoci dietro per carità. Quando l'Inter riparte così sono incontenibili


Giochiamo per il pareggio e ripartiamo noi con Leao-Theo, unico modo per non prenderle stasera


----------



## meteoras1982 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non c'è proprio partita, ci stanno distruggendo, facciamo una statua a Maignan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non ce la faccio un'altra ora così. Dai, impresentabili


Eh ma non servivano i rinforzi a gennaio.


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Febbraio 2022)

Semplicemente sono molto superiori.

Poi una gara secca puoi anche portarla a casa per un episodio fortunato nel secondo tempo, ma c è una netta differenza tra le squadre.


----------



## MagicBox (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ci stanno massacrando fisicamente


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

Qualcuno si ricorderà delle risate di molti qua dentro per Dumfries..


----------



## @[email protected] (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mi sono collegato ora come stiamo andando?


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non facciamo un contrasto. Perisic libero di fare qualunque cosa


----------



## meteoras1982 (5 Febbraio 2022)

@[email protected] ha scritto:


> Mi sono collegato ora come stiamo andando?



Non c'è proprio partita, ci stanno distruggendo, facciamo una statua a Maignan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

le prendono tutte loro di testa non puoi giocare con tutti sti nani.

saele non può giocare ste partite


----------



## hiei87 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Quando un nostro giocatore ha il pallone dalla nostra trequarti in poi, non c'è un'opzione di passaggio in avanti che sia una.


----------



## IDRIVE (5 Febbraio 2022)

Si, ma non possiamo arrivare al derby con il senso di inferiorità degli ultimi 7/8... troppo divario tra le rose, diversi tipi di conduzione societaria... non sono d'accordo con chi dice che è diventata come Juventus-Torino, ma poco ci manca. Non so voi, ma io mi sono stufato di guardare il cronometro continuamente per controllare quanto manca ad ogni pericolo scampato. Sì poi ci può stare qualche volta che la sgamiamo, per carità, a volte anche meritatamente, tipo il derby di andata dello scorso anno, ma giuro che sto andando in paranoia.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dio ragazzi, che pena


----------



## Maurizio91 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Saele non pervenuto. Kessie totalmente inutile: non tiene per nulla Brozovic, non c'è in nessuna nostra azione offensiva.


Kessie trequartista è un Meitè trequartista-bis. Solo più camuffato.

L'equazione 1+1+1=3 nel calcio non vale. Infatti anche con Kessie sulla trequarti non c'è alcun vantaggio fisico, anzi ci stanno proprio assediando. 
Poi perdio, un mediano a fare il trequartista...ridatemi Keisuke Honda


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque hanno rotto le scatole... Era giallo Perisic.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Tonali che sassata


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che peccato quasi autogoal


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che culo sti maledetti!


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sembra di assistere ad un juve-torino a caso degli ultimi 100 anni.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Leao è ubriaco?


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Come buttare nel cesso un angolo


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2022)

Leggo che ci stanno dominando. Ma non vi preoccupate, ora entra il nuovo acquisto Sostenibilità e segna lui.


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2022)

Eccolo


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Finita

1-0 melme


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Logicamente perisic


----------



## Maurizio91 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Maledetto Theo Hernandez


----------



## kipstar (5 Febbraio 2022)

calcio d'angolo


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ci stanno piallando. C'è poco da dire.


----------



## IDRIVE (5 Febbraio 2022)

Era solo questione di tempo.


----------



## meteoras1982 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo inferiori c'è poco da fare. Pensiamo al quarto se ci va bene.


----------



## UDG (5 Febbraio 2022)

La differenza tra noi e loro nel battere i calci d'angolo


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che gol subito da idioti


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come è possibile prendere un gol del genere santo Dio?


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Kalulu a farfalle completamente


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Maolo sta esultando?


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

Loro la mettono in mezzo, non fanno l’angolo corto come dei ********.
Imbarazzanti nell’azione che porta al gol, Kessie guarda andare via Brozovic.
Arrivare quarti sarà un miracolo più grande dell’anno scorso. Siamo penosi. Come previsto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Calabria fino ad ora imbarazzante


----------



## Pit96 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Era solo questione di tempo


----------



## IDRIVE (5 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> La differenza tra noi e loro nel battere i calci d'angolo


Intendi ovviamente che è UNA delle differenze tra noi e loro, vero, fratello?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Kalulu ha limiti evidenti


----------



## Devil man (5 Febbraio 2022)

Visto fanno gol senza lo schemino del calcio d'angolo


----------



## Bataille (5 Febbraio 2022)

Maldini dia un segnale forte e si dimetta. Questa società non può tenersi al rifugio dall'ira dei tifosi.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> La differenza tra noi e loro nel battere i calci d'angolo


Il Milan non batte un calcio d'angolo decente dai tempi in cui Tassotti faceva la torre per Van Basten che arrivava sul secondo palo.


----------



## Dexter (5 Febbraio 2022)

Spento. Vedo direttamente il secondo tempo


----------



## Pit96 (5 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eh ma non servivano i rinforzi a gennaio.


Ma in realtà i rinforzi servivano in estate, neanche a gennaio


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

In attacco siamo nulli.


----------



## Konrad (5 Febbraio 2022)

Il gol è l'emblema della differenza tra noi e loro. I ns difensori di riserva saltano a vuoto in area...e nessuno copre


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Maolo sta esultando?


È troppo impegnato a raccomandare il figlio.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Bastava mettere l'uomo sul palo,che schifo che allenatore ignorante.


----------



## Viulento (5 Febbraio 2022)

ne voglio altri 5, cosi magari si smuove qualcosa.


----------



## UDG (5 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il Milan non batte un calcio d'angolo decente dai tempi in cui Tassotti faceva la torre per Van Basten che arrivava sul secondo palo.


Ok. Ma almeno buttala in mezzo, abbiamo buttato un caldio d'angolo senza motivo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Una proprietà che comunica il concetto che va bene di essere perdenti. Merita di perdere...


----------



## Goro (5 Febbraio 2022)

La partita esiste solo per Pardo e televisioni per ovvi motivi, noi stiamo facendo passerella per i campioni d'italia


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Bastava mettere l'uomo sul palo,che schifo che allenatore ignorante.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma quanto è scemo Pardo...fa pubblicità a sanremo


----------



## MagicBox (5 Febbraio 2022)

Nel secondo tempo mettere dentro i rinforzi di gennaio please


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma di cosa vi lamentate? Abbiamo dimezzato il rosso in due tre anni... è un progetto a lungo termine.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

Faranno anche il triplete ma sono tecnicamente una squadretta. Figuratevi noi.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

Possiamo raccontarcela come vogliamo,ma il Milan è di una pochezza tecnica,di proposte,che raramente ricordo in squadre seconde in classifica(fino a oggi).


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa vi lamentate? Abbiamo dimezzato il rosso in due tre anni... è un progetto a lungo termine.


Vorrei tornare a vincere qualcosa prima di crepare e sono sotto i 30. Dici che riesco?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Possiamo raccontarcela come vogliamo,ma il Milan è di una pochezza tecnica,di proposte,che raramente ricordo in squadre seconde in classifica(fino a oggi).



Questo passa il convento.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Anche nel caso in cui dovesse segnare oggi, ma dove vuoi andare con Giroud?


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Un giallo a loro mai


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Possiamo raccontarcela come vogliamo,ma il Milan è di una pochezza tecnica,di proposte,che raramente ricordo in squadre seconde in classifica(fino a oggi).


forse 5e in classifica te ne verranno in mente...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Febbraio 2022)

Loro immuni ai gialli come sempre


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Continuate a segarvi su Kessie 10


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa vi lamentate? Abbiamo dimezzato il rosso in due tre anni... è un progetto a lungo termine.


Infatti, nemmeno io li capisco. A noi interessano i libri contabili e la sostenibilità, mica il campo.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> ne voglio altri 5, cosi magari si smuove qualcosa.


E cosa vuoi che si smuova?Se dovessimo mancare la champions direbbero che non si può fare mercato senza gli introiti della coppa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Possiamo raccontarcela come vogliamo,ma il Milan è di una pochezza tecnica,di proposte,che raramente ricordo in squadre seconde in classifica(fino a oggi).


Giochiamo oltretutto con tutti gli equilibratori possibili. Salamacesso, Chessí... Eppure le stiamo prendendo lo stesso. Eppure c'è chi insiste che serve il belga, ma con un assetto difensivo stiamo soffrendo maledettamente.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ambizione di Vittoria - Sostenibilità e Twitta 1 - 0 (per ora).


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Maignan sta facendo di tutto, anche il libero


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Maignan unica luce


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Maignan eroe. Merita altri palcoscenici


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

maignan colpo di tacco in mezzo a 2 AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Maignan super.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Romagnoli sempre a 2 metri dall'avversario. Abbiamo proprio giocatori scarsi, poco da dire.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che degrado


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che derby schifosi che giochiamo ogni volta..mamma mia


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Primo tempo veramente imbarazzante per il divario


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo uno scempio.


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2022)

Primo tempo molto deludente


----------



## IDRIVE (5 Febbraio 2022)

Il contropiede preso su calcio d'angolo a favore. Il nostro marchio di fabbrica.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

Questa proprietà-dirigenza è di una pochezza disarmante.
Non ci meritiamo questo noi tifosi.
Siamo stati penosi, dovevano stare 3-0 per loro.


----------



## UDG (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che schifo, si salvano solo Tonali e Maignan


----------



## Konrad (5 Febbraio 2022)

Primo tempo davvero triste per noi...non so cosa dire. Se non cambia qualcosa nella testa dei nostri perdiamo male


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli sempre a 2 metri dall'avversario. Abbiamo proprio giocatori scarsi, poco da dire.



Abbiamo preso comunque un gol da idioti.


----------



## Wetter (5 Febbraio 2022)

Se fossimo entrati con la metà della loro determinazione e della loro voglia di vincere avremmo segnato almeno 1 gol...


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

loro bene, l'unico insulso è la turca.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lo spettacolo che si merita questa proprietà. 
Complimenti vivissimi ai sostenibili.
Primo tempo imbarazzante .


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Vorrei tornare a vincere qualcosa prima di crepare e sono sotto i 30. Dici che riesco?


Magari verso i 90 dovresti riuscirci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Il nulla totale, imbarazzante.

Ma se non frega niente alla società, se è questo ciò che vogliono, perché dovrei farmi il fegato amaro?


----------



## Devil man (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non riusciamo più a fare gol


----------



## kipstar (5 Febbraio 2022)

quello che un po' mi da fastidio è che corrono di più e hanno più fame.....


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Saele indegno. 
Vada a ballare il tip tap altrove.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Febbraio 2022)

Finisce 3-0 dai


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo spettacolo che si merita questa proprietà.
> Complimenti vivissimi ai sostenibili.
> Primo tempo imbarazzante .


Proprietà e dirigenza che comunque se ne sbattono le balls,è bene ricordarlo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Se non fosse per la figuraccia del turco contro Maignan sarebbero 2 a zero e potevano farne altri. Siamo osceni ma me l'aspettavo


----------



## Pit96 (5 Febbraio 2022)

E ci sta andando pure di lusso. 
Inter che sta facendo tutto. 
Chi sta nella metà campo avversaria? L'Inter
Chi fa ripartenze pericolose? L'Inter 
Chi calcia i corner decentemente? L'Inter 
Chi sfrutta bene le fasce? L'Inter 
Noi stiamo facendo pena


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2022)

Tolti Maignan e Tonali per il resto prestazione penosa


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Febbraio 2022)

purtroppo me lo sentivo. 

uno stupro totale, di sto passo sarà dura arrivare anche nelle prime 4. 
purtroppo quando la società dà determinati segnali (vedi il mancato mercato), dai un messaggio di manifesta inferiorità a tutta la squadra.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Che schifo, si salva solo Tonali e Maignan


Aggiungi Bennacer che senza i suoi raddoppi eravamo sotto dà tanto tempo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> quello che un po' mi da fastidio è che corrono di più e hanno più fame.....


Con una età media più alta... Forse qualche domanda sarà il caso di porsela.


----------



## Milo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Assurdo prende un gol come quello, è inutile che poi maignan fa i miracoli… per chi li deve fare??


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ci stanno mangiando anche fisicamente.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sembra davvero uno di quei derby tra Gobbi e Torino.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Troppo divario. Passare oltre.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Proprietà e dirigenza che comunque se ne sbattono le balls,è bene ricordarlo.


Paolo si andrà a nascondere al solito.


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mai in partita, però abbiamo esaltato troppi giocatori quando invece hanno grandi limiti.
Senza punti di riferimento siamo una squadra mediocre, con un monte stipendi da grande squadra.
Certo che se rimani senza difesa titolare e non hai un attaccante buono non so a chi ha più responsabilità.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Proprietà e dirigenza che comunque se ne sbattono le balls,è bene ricordarlo.


Ovvio.
Ma l'ectoplasma è in tribuna ?


----------



## Swaitak (5 Febbraio 2022)

purtroppo gli schifazzurri hanno mentalità vincente a partire del cinese per finire al giardiniere della pinetina.
Noi invece possiamo insegnare management and economics alla Bocconi


----------



## kYMERA (5 Febbraio 2022)

Intanto questi fanno l’ennesimo gol su calcio d’angolo.


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Saele indegno.
> Vada a ballare il tip tap altrove.


Vero, scandaloso, ha stufato


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Se fossimo entrati con la metà della loro determinazione e della loro voglia di vincere avremmo segnato almeno 1 gol...


Peccato che questi siamo e senza la coppia centrale titolare più il leader del cc con la testa altrove da mesi più la grinta di Rebic finita infermeria rimane ben poco.
Stanno facendo tutti il massimo tranne Kessiè, siamo pochissima roba e lo sapevamo da mesi in fondo.


----------



## El picinin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Squadra che fa quel che può,con quello rimasto in rosa più di tanto non so può fare,loro più forti anche se noi fossimo al completo,ma almeno avremmo qualche opportunità in più.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Mai in partita, però abbiamo esaltato troppi giocatori quando invece hanno grandi limiti.
> Senza punti di riferimento siamo una squadra mediocre, con un monte stipendi da grande squadra.
> Certo che se rimani senza difesa titolare e non hai un attaccante buono non so a chi ha più responsabilità.


Monte stipendi da grande non direi proprio.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ah per la cronaca dopo questa giornata con la atalanta che deve recuperare una partita potremmo essere 4 a 4 punti dalla rube al 5 posto.
@SoloMVB anche stavolta ci abbiamo preso.


----------



## Maurizio91 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Primo tempo scandaloso di Theo Hernandez.
Sua la palla buttava a caso nel mezzo, da cui nasce ripartenza, occasione loro, angolo, gol.

Dai, altri 45 minuti di oscenità e poi via di riflessioni, calcoli, razionalizzazione.


----------



## Walker (5 Febbraio 2022)

Servirà un miracolo anche solo per pareggiare.
Purtroppo la possibilità che finisca in goleada c'è.
Sono demoralizzato.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Negli ultimi 8 anni quanti derby abbiam vinto? Uno. Di che parliamo su.


----------



## rossonerosud (5 Febbraio 2022)

Tonali e Maignan ottimi, il resto naviga nella mediocrità.


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mah, poco da dire. Sono superiori. 

Sulle fasce comandano loro. 
Quando abbiamo palla si mettono tutti dietro la linea della palla e non sappiamo cosa fare. 5-10 passaggi lentissimi a cc e poi la perdiamo regolarmente. 
Ad ogni ripartenza loro noi andiamo nel panico. 
Girú là davanti è abbandonato e inutile come previsto, Leao fuori partita. 

Inzaghi se lo portando a spasso il nostro Guardiola dei poveri. 

Occhio perché adesso che l'hanno sbloccata l'imbarcata è dietro l'angolo.


----------



## UDG (5 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Con una età media più alta... Forse qualche domanda sarà il caso di porsela.


Forse da noi giocano semore gli stessi?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma 1 tiro lo vogliamo provare a fare ?
Finalmente tonali ha tirato da fuori area (e che tiro) , ma dobbiamo tentare di più ,tanto tra Saele,Giroud e Leao......0 tiri


----------



## diavolo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Giochiamo senza attaccanti da quando ha smesso Inzaghi, rendiamocene conto.


----------



## IDRIVE (5 Febbraio 2022)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Primo tempo davvero triste per noi...non so cosa dire. Se non cambia qualcosa nella testa dei nostri perdiamo male


Il discorso è più ampio, amico mio... Deve cambiare qualcosa dietro alle scrivanie della nostra dirigenza, altro che... se partiamo da due livelli completamente diversi, nel senso di differente qualità tra le due rose, diverse mentalità dei dirigenti e tutto quanto ne consegue nell'allestire le squadre, puoi avere tutta la testa che vuoi, ma non arrivi a nulla. Non è neanche colpa dei giocatori, ma di chi ha fatto in modo, negli ultimi anni, che si arrivasse al derby in queste condizioni di inferiorita.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

E comunque sono da rivedere le valutazioni su Theo,non mi ricordo una partita di livello in cui non sia stato deriso dal diretto avversario.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ormai il kaioken è finito dai.. Goku si trasformava in super Sayan noi invece diventeremo Jirobai


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ah per la cronaca dopo questa giornata con la atalanta che deve recuperare una partita potremmonessere 4 a 4 punti dalla rube al 5 posto.va tutto bene.


Questa proprietà merita un risanamento dei conti col decimo posto .


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non voglio accanirmi con il monacello belga, ma per colpa sua non ho più santi da tirare giù.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (5 Febbraio 2022)

ma qualcuno si sta cacando addosso o sbaglio! queste partite servono per vedere chi può essere un giocatore da Milan e chi no al di la del risultato!
Saele Kessie calabria disastrosi, quanta pastasciutta devono mangiare…


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ovvio.
> Ma l'ectoplasma è in tribuna ?


Quale?Perché ne abbiamo diversi.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Kessie sulla trequarti è veramente imbarazzante come qualità.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non ho quasi voglia di vedere il secondo tempo. Finisce male secondo me


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Febbraio 2022)

Kessie non ha la tecnica per giocare da numero 10 , nello stretto non è forte, non ha dribbling ne visione di gioco quindi Pioli deve rimetterlo al suo posto.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Classico 3-0 comunque


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E comunque sono da rivedere le valutazioni su Theo,non mi ricordo una partita di livello in cui non sia stato deriso dal diretto avversario.


Come scrivevo nel suo thread nelle partite contro le grandi è praticamente un handicap.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quale?Perché ne abbiamo diversi.


Gordo ginger


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ah per la cronaca dopo questa giornata con la atalanta che deve recuperare una partita potremmo essere 4 a 4 punti dalla rube al 5 posto.
> @SoloMVB anche stavolta ci abbiamo preso.


Mi aggiungo a voi… prevedibile per chi è navigato e non fa voli pindarici.


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Febbraio 2022)

Leggo molti insulti alla proprietà, però mettetevi nei panni di chi ha incaricato con stipendi da top manager e aver ottenuto risultati appena sufficienti.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mi piacerebbe sapere che frulla per la testa a quello che inginocchia nazioni intere e poi viene qui a vedere la sua (teorica) squadra prendere ceffoni da questi indaisti.

Andatevene, fateci il piacere. Andate a razzolare nel torbido, che è l'unica cosa che sapete fare, maledetti.


----------



## IDRIVE (5 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E comunque sono da rivedere le valutazioni su Theo,non mi ricordo una partita di livello in cui non sia stato deriso dal diretto avversario.


Strano, vero? Dopo il #migliorportieredelmondo ora abbiamo il #migliorterzinodelmondo, sì, però a chiacchiere (vale per tutti e due).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Febbraio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Kessie non ha la tecnica per giocare da numero 10 , nello stretto non è forte, non ha dribbling ne visione di gioco quindi Pioli deve rimetterlo al suo posto.



Il pinolo se non fa queste scelte insensate in ogni partita importante non è contento.


----------



## Maurizio91 (5 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Peccato che questi siamo e senza la coppia centrale titolare più il leader del cc con la testa altrove da mesi più la grinta di Rebic finita infermeria rimane ben poco.
> Stanno facendo tutti il massimo tranne Kessiè, siamo pochissima roba e lo sapevamo da mesi in fondo.


La partita e la voglia di Kessie è quella del lavoratore medio che va a lavorare un martedì qualunque. Giusto la presenza, il compitino, il tempo che la giornata finisca e si torna a casa


----------



## R41D3N (5 Febbraio 2022)

Una banda di cagasotto, questo siamo. Ogni santo derby giocato con la paura, sempre lo stesso risultato. Il nostro campionato comunque era finito da un pezzo, fa tenerezza vedere come qualcuno ancora ci credesse e di questo passo è scontato restare fuori da tutto. Il nostro "progetto" di rilancio terminera' con tutta probabilità senza la qualificazione in CL e con quei pochi giocatori buoni che ci restano a chiedere di esser ceduti PUNTO


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ci manca tanto Tomori.


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Partita le cui dinamiche le avevo previste 5 giorni fa. 

Se non hai attaccanti che "vanno" e hai invece giocatori fumosi o piantati, fai il solletico a una squadra così solida. Loro sono forti in ripartenza perché "vanno" dentro tutti, e sui calci da fermo manco a dirlo. Ripeto, prevedibilissima.


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Kessie non ha la tecnica per giocare da numero 10 , nello stretto non è forte, non ha dribbling ne visione di gioco quindi Pioli deve rimetterlo al suo posto.


Tranquillo, presto arriverà Krunic trequartista


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Leggo molti insulti alla proprietà, però mettetevi nei panni di chi ha incaricato con stipendi da top manager e aver ottenuto risultati appena sufficienti.


Ma stai scherzando spero.. per quanto i manager facciano ridere non abbiamo sostituito manco la turca e nemmeno Kjaer.
Non abbiamo proprio cacciato un centesimo.
Per favore.


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Con Tomori-Kjear/sostituto di gennaio sarebbe andata diversamente, ne sono sicuro 
Senza i nostri centrali titolari non possiamo giocare nello stesso modo e soffriamo terribilmente


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Kessie non ha la tecnica per giocare da numero 10 , nello stretto non è forte, non ha dribbling ne visione di gioco quindi Pioli deve rimetterlo al suo posto.


Avevano fatto il batti 5 Maldini e Gazidis. Pensavano di aver trovato la soluzione interna nel ruolo a costo 0.


----------



## David Drills (5 Febbraio 2022)

Milan veramente terribile, poca qualità e ancora meno filtro a centrocampo


----------



## UDG (5 Febbraio 2022)

Il quinto posto si avvicina sempre di più


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> ma qualcuno si sta cacando addosso o sbaglio! queste partite servono per vedere chi può essere un giocatore da Milan e chi no al di la del risultato!
> Saele Kessie calabria disastrosi, quanta pastasciutta devono mangiare…


Uno che per nick mette Milanista nella migliore delle ipotesi è infiltrato .
Sei nuovo?


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

Un grazie da parte mia e da parte degli amici sul forum per averci reso quello che siamo,e dato che perseverare è diabolico mi aspetto delle dimissioni o rinuncia al rinnovo di contratto in scadenza a giugno.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Monte stipendi da grande non direi proprio.


ibra, giroud, romagnoli, pioli, per dirne alcuni a caso, hanno stipendi sproporzionati rispetto a quello che danno in campo. 

e a breve pure theo e bennacer, visto le cifre di cui si parla.


----------



## Milo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Leao perché non stava in piedi?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere che frulla per la testa a quello che inginocchia nazioni intere e poi viene qui a vedere la sua (teorica) squadra prendere ceffoni da questi indaisti.
> 
> Andatevene, fateci il piacere. Andate a razzolare nel torbido, che è l'unica cosa che sapete fare, maledetti.


Mi hanno portato all'esasperazione. 45 minuti a prendere schiaffi, dopo un calciomercato inesistente.
P.S.: è chiedere troppo avere dei preparatori atletici top? Io vorrei sapere perché l'Inda corre meglio di noi con una età media più alta.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Con Tomori-Kjear/sostituto di gennaio sarebbe andata diversamente, ne sono sicuro
> Senza i nostri centrali titolari non possiamo giocare nello stesso modo e soffriamo terribilmente



Kalulu ha dei limiti oggettivi


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Finisce 3-0 dai


3-0 poteva finire il solo promo tempo se non annullavano quel goal e se dumfries non si mangia quel goal a tu per tu con magic Mike.

L’unica speranza per ribaltarla ora è stravolgere la squadra, con cambi pazzi che facciano saltare tutti gli schemi e che Dio ce la mandi buona.

Ma comunque vada a finire la verità è che siamo decisamente inferiori, poco da dire.

Vero, mancano tomori rebic e ibra. Ma anche a loro gosens e correa. Ma da loro si notano meno perché sono superiori, anche come sostituti.

Siamo inferiori, come già detto da mesi e mesi, ma qualcuno si illudeva a parlare di scudetto parlando di punti, tabelle, distanza in classifica e matematica. Conta il campo e sul campo siamo inferiori. Era visibile già prima di questa partita.

Obiettivo (durissimo) quarto posto.
Tocca gufare l’Atalanta. Altrimenti è durissima. 

Ora speriamo in cambi pazzi, serve stravolgere tutto tatticamente per mandarli in confusione almeno. TUTTO.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> La partita e la voglia di Kessie è quella del lavoratore medio che va a lavorare un martedì qualunque. Giusto la presenza, il compitino, il tempo che la giornata finisca e si torna a casa


Vergognoso l’ivoriano, da noi premiato con la fascia.
Tolto Kessie dobbiamo essere onesti e dire che gli altri stanno facendo comunque il massimo, di più non sono in grado, considerati anche i mille infortuni.
Il gruppo squadra-allenatore non ha chissà quali responsabilità. Alcuni come Leao e Theo sono proprio limitati anche a livello di testa.


----------



## kYMERA (5 Febbraio 2022)

Oramai non ho più memoria di quando abbiamo vinto l’ultimo derby. Mamma mia. Siamo diventati la nuova Inter.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gordo ginger


Credimi,anche se lo inquadrassero non saprei che è lui.


----------



## kYMERA (5 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> 3-0 poteva finire il solo promo tempo se non annullavano quel goal e se dumfries non si mangia quel goal a tu per tu con magic Mike.
> 
> L’unica speranza per ribaltarla ora è stravolgere la squadra, con cambi pazzi che facciano saltare tutti gli schemi e che Dio ce la mandi buona.
> 
> ...


Che vuol dire manca Gosens e si nota poco? Lo hanno appena acquistato ed è infortunato. Cosa vuoi che abbia influenzato il fatto che non stia giocando?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Febbraio 2022)

Devono entrare Diaz,messias e intorno al 70° butterei dentro anche il ragazzino.

E spero che qualcuno prenda a schiaffi Leao che pare tornato quello di 1 anno fa


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

E il 6 gol che ci costa il non coprire i pali. Il sesto.vergogna.


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Kalulu ha dei limiti oggettivi


In confronto a Romagnoli sembra Baresi


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Kalulu ha dei limiti oggettivi


È un ottimo giocatore, ma NON E’ E NON SARÀ MAI un centrale, perché NON SA MARCARE dentro l’area. Fine. Colpa nostra che lo facciano giocare fuori ruolo perché non abbiamo un altro difensore centrale all’altezza in rosa.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Partita le cui dinamiche le avevo previste 5 giorni fa.
> 
> Se non hai attaccanti che "vanno" e hai invece giocatori fumosi o piantati, fai il solletico a una squadra così solida. Loro sono forti in ripartenza perché "vanno" dentro tutti, e sui calci da fermo manco a dirlo. Ripeto, prevedibilissima.


Prevedibilissima. Però aggiungiamoci che loro hanno fatto contropiede su cui hanno guadagnato l’angolo grazie a Kessie che passeggia e fa andare in contropiede Brozovic.
Assurdo.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

Chi è che l' altro giorno mi diceva che il sostituto di Chalanoglu era Diaz?

Non gioca nemmeno.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, presto arriverà Krunic trequartista


Grande Solo! meglio prenderlo cosi,


----------



## Route66 (5 Febbraio 2022)

E niente, quando l'unica arma temibile che hai a disposizione (Leao) rimane un non pervenuto c'è veramente poco da fare.
Si accettano miracoli cmq.....


----------



## Goro (5 Febbraio 2022)

Arriva quel momento in cui bisogna osare, fare lo step successivo, tutta questione di timing... ed era questo gennaio, poi invece non fai nulla e perdi il treno, la colpa sappiamo di chi è


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> In confronto a Romagnoli sembra Baresi



In confronto a Romagnoli sono buono pure io.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque c’entra poco essere inferiori. Nei derby si cacciano le palle. Loro quando noi eravamo i più forti se la giocavano sempre. Da anni senza spina dorsale.


----------



## PoloNegativo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Come al solito, ogni qual volta si affronta l'Inter, i nostri giocatori dimostrano di essere senza spina dorsale, tranne qualche eccezione come Tonali


----------



## Milanoide (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Monte stipendi da grande non direi proprio.


E con questi rinnovi qualcuno comincia ad andare ben oltre quello che mette a terra in termini di concentrazione, tecnica, determinazione...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chi è che l' altro giorno mi diceva che il sostituto di Chalanoglu era Diaz?
> 
> Non gioca nemmeno.



Questo perchè abbiamo il solito genio della lampada in panchina.
Kessie trequartista lo poteva inventare solo lui.
Del resto,l'aveva già fatto con meitè.....

Un diaz morto è sempre meglio di un kessie inutile in quella posizione.


----------



## kipstar (5 Febbraio 2022)

al netto della nostra prestazione inesistente.....comunque la sbloccano sempre su calcio d'angolo o di rigore.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chi è che l' altro giorno mi diceva che il sostituto di Chalanoglu era Diaz?
> 
> Non gioca nemmeno.


Quello di Kessie sarà Pobega.
Poi quello di Pobega sarà Di Gesù della
Primavera. È così via..
Ma dobbiamo sempre ringraziare per bollette e stipendi, non dimenticarlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Era il 2 dicembre quando si è fatto male kjaer.
E il destino ha voluto punire i tirchi con l'infortunio anche di Tomori.
Ecco i risultati.


----------



## Goro (5 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo perchè abbiamo il solito genio della lampada in panchina.
> Kessie trequartista lo poteva inventare solo lui.
> Del resto,l'aveva già fatto con meitè.....
> 
> Un diaz morto è sempre meglio di un kessie inutile in quella posizione.


Ricordiamo anche i titoloni su Kessie trequartista dopo l'Empoli


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non vedo come possiamo recuperarla.
Però hanno messo a regolamento il divieto di ammonire i nostri avversari?
Già capitato con Juventus e Spezia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Febbraio 2022)

Kessie è rimasto in Africa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Febbraio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo anche i titoloni su Kessie trequartista dopo l'Empoli



Io l'avevo criticato anche in quell'occasione.
Me ne frego dei goal,per me un trequartista deve fare anche altro


----------



## Konrad (5 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque c’entra poco essere inferiori. Nei derby si cacciano le palle. Loro quando noi eravamo i più forti se la giocavano sempre. Da anni senza spina dorsale.


Esattamente! Era quello che intendevo dire prima. Loro se sono inferiori se la giocano sempre e alle volte ci hanno anche battuti. Noi se siamo inferiori entriamo senza attributi e lo prendiamo quasi sempre in quel posto, salvo qualche pareggino strappato qua e la.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Avevano fatto il batti 5 Maldini e Gazidis. Pensavano di aver trovato la soluzione interna nel ruolo a costo 0.


Zenos hai ragione ma purtroppo hanno sbagliato di brutto. Il numero 10 è un posto troppo importante per improvvisare. Nel calcio è il piu difficile con quello dI centravanti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sinceramente non vedo nessuna possibilità di poterla vincere. Spero mi smentiscano, ma sono completamente sfiduciato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ho letto i commenti. Insomma tutto com'era prevedibile.

Gol subito sul solito errore di Pioli - la gestione dei calci d'angolo. Quanti gol dovremo subire prima che metta un uomo sul primo palo?
Kessié rimasto in Africa e fallimento totale da trequartista....giusto come Meite contro l'Atalanta. Che sorpresa.


Entriamo nel tunnel che porta in Europa League. Complimenti alla societa.


----------



## Viulento (5 Febbraio 2022)

voglio che la dirigenza e la societa' soffrano come soffrono i tifosi.

come si puo fare? per cosa bisogna tifare?


----------



## diavolo (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era il 2 dicembre quando si è fatto male kjaer.
> E il destino ha voluto punire i tirchi con l'infortunio anche di Tomori.
> Ecco i risultati.


Eh ma sarebbe stato difficile trovarne uno meglio di Kalulu... Cit


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Uno che per nick mette Milanista nella migliore delle ipotesi è infiltrato .
> Sei nuovo?


è dal 2017 che sono iscritto, ma forse quando ho iniziato a tifare milan non eri ancora nato, compresa la serie b, fai te!!!


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ancora una volta ci facciamo orinare in testa dal cornutone turco. Non sentire il peso di questa cosa da parte di Paolo è sinonimo di strafottenza verso la squadra


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Theo si sta facendo appoggiare in testa lo scroto da Dumfries che è un giocatorino.


----------



## diavolo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> voglio che la dirigenza e la societa' soffra come soffrono i tifosi.
> 
> come si puo fare?


Chiedere una fattura alla mamma di Lukaku


----------



## neversayconte (5 Febbraio 2022)

speriamo almeno che nessuno parli più di scudetto


----------



## hiei87 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo preso comunque un gol da idioti.


L' 1 a 0 è comunque un risultato che sta strettissimo a loro. La differenza è evidente.


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Febbraio 2022)

Proverei BRAHIM centravanti, darebbe più fastidio a de Vrj e skriniar di Giroud. Il francese fa il loro tipo di gioco e non ne prende mezza. Meglio mettere un nano che gli può sguazzare via


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

kessie gioca contro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Tonali unico che ci crede


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> kessie gioca contro.


Pressa anche pochissimo... È totalmente inutile.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Pressa anche pochissimo... È totalmente inutile.


Io gli darei la fascia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Tonali unico che si butterebbe da un ponte per questi colori. Il problema è che è 1 su 11


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

A parte Maignan Bennacer e Tonali sembrano di star giocando al campetto fatto di erba
Fanno 3000 passaggini sbagliati, scivolano, perdono ogni contrasto, e Leao è l'esempio lampante


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Cosa diamine ha fischiato?


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Mike


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Facesse entrare Diaz al posto della capra ivoriana.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Tonali farebbe bene ad andarsene, come Maignan e qualcun altro.

Carriere buttate.


----------



## Maurizio91 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Tonali unico che si butterebbe da un ponte per questi colori. Il problema è che è 1 su 11


Pure nel buio, Tonali la prestazione la fa eccome.
Bennacer? Niente, non pervenuto. 
E dire che lui era uno degli imprescindibili. Boh...


----------



## Albijol (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mettiamo Lazetic per favore, Giroud mi fa quasi pena


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Pressa anche pochissimo... È totalmente inutile.


Mica è scemo che rischia di spezzarsi prima del supercontratto.Fessi noi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Una curva come si deve stasera andrebbe a Milanello a protestare e chiedere la cessione di questi strozzini


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

leao sui suoi livelli, non è neanche sudato.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> è dal 2017 che sono iscritto, ma forse quando ho iniziato a tifare milan non eri ancora nato, compresa la serie b, fai te!!!


Non sono mica un 18enne.
Ad ogni modo scusa, ma non ti avevo mai letto e lo hai fatto in un momento non idilliaco offendendo i calciatori...

Timing sospetto.


----------



## Viulento (5 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tonali farebbe bene ad andarsene, come Maignan e qualcun altro.
> 
> Carriere buttate.


tempo al tempo, tranquillo,
ora e' il turno di leao e theo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Proprio dietro la punta... La qualità eccelsa della capra ivoriana.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> voglio che la dirigenza e la societa' soffrano come soffrono i tifosi.
> 
> come si puo fare? per cosa bisogna tifare?


Io sono in palestra e non la sto vedendo, credo che l'indifferenza sia l'unica arma di cui disponiamo per infastidire un minimo chi ci gestisce come se fossimo una semplice Udinese o Sampdoria.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma quando tira fuori un cartellino questo?


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io sono in palestra e non la sto vedendo, credo che l'indifferenza sia l'unica arma di cui disponiamo per infastidire un minimo chi ci gestisce come se fossimo una semplice Udinese o Sampdoria.


Finché lo stadio è pieno, si vendono magliette e abbonamenti tv, non credo l'indifferenza faccia qualcosa


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sui palloni come signorine


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Niang...


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco Ano Meno


----------



## Goro (5 Febbraio 2022)

Kessie via finalmente

Senza i guizzi di Leao siamo il nulla


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Scandaloso Kessie 8 mln


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Diaz,poi krunic e Lazetic...come previsto nel post della tattica di pioli


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Un giallo a loro mai eh
Perché ammonito calhanoglu e non brozovic?


----------



## diavolo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma il giallo a Brozovic è vietato dal regolamento?


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Loro sono tutti chiusi dietro. Difficile essere pericolosi così


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

La scusa ufficiale è che sarà colpa del rizollamento del terreno di gioco, me lo sento.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Febbraio 2022)

Come fa a non ammunire brozovix


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Veramente osceno il tatuaggio sul collo di Brozovic


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Grazie Singer, grazie per vederci massacrati da ste melme


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Chala peggiore nell'Inter, ma immagino che domani sarà esaltato come l'ex che ha deciso la partita


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Grazie Singer, grazie per vederci massacrati da ste melme


Grazie Singer?grazie a chi lo copre


----------



## Goro (5 Febbraio 2022)

Povero Tonali, lì a correre da solo


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

non puoi difendere come romagnoli, non puoi, tra i pro.


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Leao versione 2020 is back


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sempre per terra Diaz, un grissino.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

E quando segna...


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Leao che sbaglia


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Febbraio 2022)

Il nostro reparto offensivo fa ridere, semplicemente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sono dei criminali a non aver acquistato il trequartista.


----------



## Konrad (5 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo assolutamente non strutturati mentalmente per ribaltare la gara


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sono dei criminali a non aver acquistato il trequartista.


Perché il centrale e l'ala destra?


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E quando segna...


Mai, fa sempre la stessa cosa poi, finta e tiro a rientrare alle stelle. 
Purtroppo, c'è un complesso di inferiorità nei confronti dell'Inter mica da poco, su 10 derby ne vinciamo due ad essere fortunati.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Febbraio 2022)

comunque al netto delle assenze è inconcepibile che fisicamente siamo conciati come l anno scorso in questo periodo non lo accetto da uno staff tecnico che si definisce moderno


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Febbraio 2022)

Leao deve crescere ancora tanto se vuole giocare veramente a calcio. Non bastano 10 minuti a partita.
Messias invece solo per l'atteggiamento meriterebbe la sostituzione.


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Esce Salemakers entra Messias……ma di cosa parliamo?? Di scudetto? Almeno quello da stasera forse non lo nomineranno più


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> comunque al netto delle assenze è inconcepibile che fisicamente siamo conciati come l anno scorso in questo periodo non lo accetto da uno staff tecnico che si definisce moderno


Di moderno qua non abbiamo manco il terreno.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> 3-0 poteva finire il solo promo tempo se non annullavano quel goal e se dumfries non si mangia quel goal a tu per tu con magic Mike.
> 
> L’unica speranza per ribaltarla ora è stravolgere la squadra, con cambi pazzi che facciano saltare tutti gli schemi e che Dio ce la mandi buona.
> 
> ...


Stanno facendo allenamento con noi.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Leao deve crescere ancora tanto se vuole giocare veramente a calcio. Non bastano 10 minuti a partita.
> Messias invece solo per l'atteggiamento meriterebbe la sostituzione.



10 minuti a partita, e con la Salernitana...


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mi annoio. 

Non segniamo nemmeno se giochiamo con le mani.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Tra un paio di mesi, oltre alla Pasqua, dovremo salvare anche il 4^ posto.


----------



## meteoras1982 (5 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tra un paio di mesi, oltre alla Pasqua, dovremo salvare anche il 4^ posto.



Pensiamo all'Europa League che è il massimo per noi.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tra un paio di mesi, oltre alla Pasqua, dovremo salvare anche il 4^ posto.


Un paio di mesi?sei ottimista.io dico 3 settimane e siamo 5


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> 10 minuti a partita, e con la Salernitana...


Ma vi leggete? 10 minuti vs la Salernitana?
Sono almeno 5/6 partite che ci va vincere le partite


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Febbraio 2022)

come si fa ad arrivare ad una partita in queste condizioni molli e senza nessuna alternativa valida di gioco si sapeva che l inter si chiudeva e ripartiva


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

La squadra ha mollato anche perché ha avvertito che ai piani alti non c'è voglia di competere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Perché il centrale e l'ala destra?


Si anche, ma il trequartista si vede che è un buco enorme nella rosa... Occupa un ruolo nevralgico, non averne uno all'altezza è da criminali... Manco il minimo indispensabile questa proprietà e questa dirigenza ci portano.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La squadra ha mollato anche perché ha avvertito che ai piani alti non c'è voglia di competere.


Semplice.


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque ragazzi anche scgiru' bel cesso eh, pare Gilardino.


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tra un paio di mesi, oltre alla Pasqua, dovremo salvare anche il 4^ posto.


Io ci spero ben poco


----------



## Maurizio91 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Perisic 33enne fisicamente ha dato le piste ai ciovani.

Da loro pure i vecchi corrono come i cavalli


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi anche scgiru' bel cesso eh, pare Gilardino.


Sempre detto anche Vlahovic faticherebbe se giochi con salame,messia e Diaz a supporto.


----------



## Milanoide (5 Febbraio 2022)

Prima Brozovic ha fatto fallo da dietro davanti alla sua area e niente, qui giallo a noi


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi anche scgiru' bel cesso eh, pare Gilardino.


Magari Gilardino


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi anche scgiru' bel cesso eh, pare Gilardino.


è uno da mettere con le piccole mezz'ora, non titolare nel derby


----------



## Viulento (5 Febbraio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi anche scgiru' bel cesso eh, pare Gilardino.


seh, magari gilardino.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dentro Lasonil che non si sa mai


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Goooolllllll


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahah


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

OLIVIEROOOOOOOOO


----------



## kYMERA (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dai


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

*Goooooooooooollllllll*

*1-1*


----------



## diavolo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Girouuuu


----------



## Cataldinho (5 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La squadra ha mollato anche tperché ha avvertito che ai piani alti non c'è voglia di competere.


Se c’è ne stiamo rendendo conto in massa noi tifosi, figurarsi loro che vedono dall’interno.


edit. Giruuuuuuu


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Botta di culo, perché Diaz aveva buttato tutto nel cesso ancora una volta.


----------



## Viulento (5 Febbraio 2022)

gilaaaaaaa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non c'è bastardata VAR, vero?


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2022)

Pareggio


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Scudetto in tasca


----------



## kYMERA (5 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente


----------



## Swaitak (5 Febbraio 2022)

Seeeee


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Febbraio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Mi annoio.
> 
> Non segniamo nemmeno se giochiamo con le mani.


Che sculata


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Pareggio immeritatissimo


----------



## Konrad (5 Febbraio 2022)

Gol cavolo gooooooooooooolll


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lo hanno convalidato non ci credo, pensavo si inventassero qualcosa


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Inter presuntuosissima, stavano facendo torello da un minuto ahaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Un po' di chiulo non fa male!


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Febbraio 2022)

Entra Lazetic e ci fa vincere.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Gilard ... ehm, Oliviero Girotti collegato in real-time con MW. Non sapevo si potesse tenere il bluetooth in partita.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Voglio l'autogol di ciapanoglu.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dentro Lazetic


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Brahim Diaz entrato bene dai


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Vinciamola raga...


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Voglio l'autogol di ciapanoglu.


Uscito


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Messias è di un'altra categoria, quella cadetta


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Voglio l'autogol di ciapanoglu.


È uscito


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2022)

Messias qualche uomo lo salta?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

OLIVIEROOOOOOO MIOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## smallball (5 Febbraio 2022)

Olivieroooooo


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahahahahahahahaha

Rapina a mano armata di girú ahahhaahahhaha


----------



## kYMERA (5 Febbraio 2022)

Giruuuuuuuu


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Febbraio 2022)

AHAHAHAHA goooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

*GOOOoooooooooooooollllll*
*
Giroud!
*
*2-1*


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahaha sto godendo come un pazzo


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Voglio l'autogol di ciapanoglu.



E' tornato a casa a vedere che fa la moglie.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

OLIVIEROOOOOOOOOOOOO CHE GOAL


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Seeeeeeeee


----------



## Konrad (5 Febbraio 2022)

gooooooollll Girouuiuuuud


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahahahah godo mierde!


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## diavolo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Girouuuu incredibileeee


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Spiaze li ha tolti tutti


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahahah gran gol. 
Devo gufarlo di più


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Incrredibile ahahhahahahaha

Dai resistiamo ora!


----------



## Baba (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sto male


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

handanovic ahahahahah


----------



## hiei87 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Roba da pazzi!! Grandissimo gol!


----------



## Maurizio91 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

**** è Berkamp


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Febbraio 2022)

Olivierooooooooooooooo


----------



## Swaitak (5 Febbraio 2022)

Inter feci Inter feci Inter feci


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

che papera ahahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Milanoide (5 Febbraio 2022)

Io non toglierei Bennacer. Meglio rischiare il rosso che Krunic


----------



## kYMERA (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dai forza


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2022)

A parte che ha segnato, ma qui Giroud ha fatto un gran controllo per liberarsi del difensore. Bravo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Il risultato più ingiusto della storia, rubiamola!!!!


----------



## Fernando82 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Gooollll!! Anche dalla Sudamerica guardiamo Milan . Forzaaa Milan


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

METTIAMO L'AUTOBUS


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Febbraio 2022)

Entrato krunic, finita.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Entra la moglie


----------



## sion (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che succedeeeeeee


----------



## Cataldinho (5 Febbraio 2022)

Giruuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Bellissimo il gol comunque


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Se la sfanghiamo voglio Maignan capitano a vita.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Stringiamo denti, culo, tutto quello che c'è da stringere e portiamola a casa. Per come si era messa... un mezzo miracolo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Si è gasato Oliviero


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Esce Bastone, mo vattelo a piglia nder ...


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Qualcuno tiri giù Singer dalla tribuna come il motorino degli indaisti. Non è degno di vivere questi momenti.


----------



## Viulento (5 Febbraio 2022)

povero pardo e' calato di intensita'.


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

La proprietà va schifata ma questa squadra va supportata al massimo


----------



## Bataille (5 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna questo segna soltanto quando il demonio non sa ormai più dove annotare le bestemmie che gli tiro contro per giustificare il mio soggiorno all'inferno.


----------



## diavolo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Per Skriniar servirebbe il cartellino giallo preventivo all'inizio di ogni gara


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Questa squadra in questa stagione non è mai stata in grado di gestire il vantaggio. Ricordiamolo


----------



## Goro (5 Febbraio 2022)

Theo che rischia la frittata in area


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Spero che il fotografo abbia catturato in tempo reale l'ingroppata di Tonali su Dumpries


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Un pardo sottotono


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Spaccatelo quello con la cresta!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Theo ha la capacità innata di fare SEMPRE la cosa sbagliata


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Inzaghi quello finto?


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Protestate melme, protestate


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

basta soffro troppo adesso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna quanto lo odio Skriniar, ma quando gli salta il crociato


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Skriniar è un robot?


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Minimo 5 minuti di recupero


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non reggo


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

5 minuti di importanza capitale


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non mollare che è la più grande sculata della storia


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Krunic ammonito al primo contrasto, maiali


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sto skifodso ammonisce solo i nostri ... Maledetto


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Maignan ti amo


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Daje Mike


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Maignan ti amo


Che lo mettessero capitano.... Subito


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mikerumma.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Questo maiale fischia SEMPRE PER L'INTER


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Bravo Di Marzo, continua così


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ora fischia a senso unico però eh


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Questo il rigoretto lo da prima della fine. Vuole concludere in bellezza


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Kalulu mostro


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

GESTIAMOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Eccolo


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Theo IDIOTA


----------



## diavolo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che scemo Theo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Theo doveva spaccarlo però


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

ma quanto ha dato di recupero????


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Fischia maiale


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Febbraio 2022)

SCULATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahhaa, sucate melmeeeeeeee


----------



## kYMERA (5 Febbraio 2022)

Peccato per Theo.
Comunque Spiaze


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Grazie Inzaghi ahahahahahahahhaha godo


----------



## Milanoide (5 Febbraio 2022)

Toooooohh


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii dorco piooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## diavolo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Seeeee e godo melmeeee


----------



## sion (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sucare forte


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dumfries giocatore insopportabile.


----------



## IDRIVE (5 Febbraio 2022)

Chala sucaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Seeeeeeee melmeeee


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Bravi i finti milanisti che non si sono visti questo derby. Il tifo si vive proprio con queste partite


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Incredibile


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Grazie Inzaghi ahahahahahahahhaha godo ahahahahahah


----------



## Chrisdm (5 Febbraio 2022)

aleeeee ste ***** arroganti si meritano questo ed altro.

ps: theo ha fatto strabene a fare quel fallo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahahahahahhaha turca di emme


----------



## Milanoide (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non ha vinto la squadra più forte.
Abbiamo vinto noi.
Temo che mi bagnerò ascoltando Inzaghi


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Chala sucaaaaaaaaa



Ci pensa la moglie.


----------



## kYMERA (5 Febbraio 2022)

Peccato sto rosso all’ultimo secondo non ci voleva proprio. Colpa di Guida comunque. Era fallo
Ma ora si gode


----------



## Giangy (5 Febbraio 2022)

Un recupero che è durato un eternità in pratica.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna che godo!!!!


----------



## Walker (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahahahaha MIERDE sconfitte, a casa


----------



## mil77 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Andiamoooooooo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Febbraio 2022)

Siiiiiiiiii


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Incredibile. 
Se è un sogno non mi svegliate.
Non ci credo .


----------



## Swaitak (5 Febbraio 2022)

Tutto merito di Gordon il talismano


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Si vede che porto sfiga io, quando non vedo il derby vinciamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Compensa la sconfitta con lo Spezia. Clamoroso.


----------



## Milo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Inzaghi!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Inzaghi sssuucaaaa


----------



## chicagousait (5 Febbraio 2022)

Felicissima di aver sbagliato. Al gol di Giroud ho festeggiato tantissimo


----------



## Chrisdm (5 Febbraio 2022)

Girù mamma mia, però. tutto merito suo, riconosciamolo


----------



## Cataldinho (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che goduria


----------



## hiei87 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Derby assurdo. Loro più forti, ma noi bravi a reggere (grazie Maignan) e ribaltarla. Per una volta è girata bene anche a noi.


----------



## uolfetto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Si gode. Ma sia ben chiaro che non possiamo competere con Inter e Juve in nessun modo. È divertente anche leggere certe cose, alcune certezze non tramontano mai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Chrisdm ha scritto:


> Girù mamma mia, però. tutto merito suo, riconosciamolo



Anche Maignan


----------



## Route66 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Giofa (5 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Devil man (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che culo però...


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sto godendo pesantemente, roba da casso durissimo.


----------



## Pungiglione (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma quanto si godeeeee appena tolto due tre titolari lo hanno preso in culo le mer.dacce nerazzurre ahahahahah


----------



## rossonerosud (5 Febbraio 2022)

Un secondo tempo di grande intensità, Inzaghi ci ha aiutato con i cambi.


----------



## galianivatene (5 Febbraio 2022)

ogni tanto raccogliamo più del seminato. Comunque non abbiamo battuto il Brasile di Pelé, questa Inter è probabilmente più forte, ma tutt’altro che imbattibile


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

Confermo le tre cose dette a fine primo tempo:

- prestazione imbarazzante
- squadra/allenatore senza troppe colpe
- l'inter farà anche tirplete ma tecnicamente fa schifo, l'ho detto quando erano in vantaggio


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Goduria immensa!

In ogni caso, parliamo tanto male di Pioli ma oggi la squadra di Inzaghi ha dominato fino al pareggio e non ne hanno approfittato.


----------



## mil77 (5 Febbraio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Theo IDIOTA


Era diffidato e doveva fermare x forza l'azione. Al contrario il rosso non l'avrebbero mai dato


----------



## Mika (5 Febbraio 2022)

Si gode. Ma rosico per lo Spezia. 

Ma ora godo


----------



## David Gilmour (5 Febbraio 2022)

Voglio morire dal godimento


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Veder piangere quelle latrine schifose il cui puzzo ammorba l’aria di Lombardia non ha prezzo. Piangete adesso, maiali schifosi, piangete!


----------



## Giangy (5 Febbraio 2022)

Gordon ha portato fortuna. Dovrebbe venire piu spesso a San Siro.


----------



## Baba (5 Febbraio 2022)

Giù dal carro!


----------



## sion (5 Febbraio 2022)

Chi tifa contro questa squadra si giri e la prenda serenamente nel sedere, sucate


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Confermo le tre cose dette a fine primo tempo:
> 
> - prestazione imbarazzante
> - squadra/allenatore senza troppe colpe
> - l'inter farà anche tirplete ma tecnicamente fa schifo, l'ho detto quando erano in vantaggio


Bastava davvero poco per vincerlo...maledetti


----------



## Dexter (5 Febbraio 2022)

Da quant é che non si vinceva una partita senza merito? Peccato proprio nel derby...


----------



## markjordan (5 Febbraio 2022)

coi centrali titolari lo portavamo a casa
peccato x l'espulisione , tonali doveva darla a leao

senza merito ? surclassati fisicamente nella ripresa , le partite non durano 45 minuti


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sukateeeeeeeeee


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Inter superiore nel primo tempo. Poi sono entrati in ciabatte nel secondo tempo e si son presi una rapina a mano armata da Giroud. 

Penso non cambi molto per il campionato, l'Inter è superiore, però stasera li mandiamo a dormire col Maalox.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Partita incredibile e indecifrabile. 
Alla fine noi coi cambi migliorati , loro sprofondati.
A testimonianza che se avessero qualche infortunio..


----------



## Andris (5 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> giusto oggi si riparte al 50% e dobbiamo sentire questi qua in casa
> pure su questo hanno culo.
> 
> *comunque dopo due settimane di melma se dovesse andare bene dovranno nascondersi*


nascondetevi o melmeeeeee


----------



## Pungiglione (5 Febbraio 2022)

Chissà con una proprietà più ambiziosa cosa potrebbero fare questi ragazzi, comunque grande grande cuore e tanta roba


----------



## El picinin (5 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Snake (5 Febbraio 2022)

la vaccata lì l'ha fatta tonali che ha aspettato un'ora a passare la palla quando bastava spazzarla, theo costretto a far fallo altrimenti c'era il rischio che andavano in porta


----------



## EmmePi (5 Febbraio 2022)

*Ma quanto dovremmo ringraziare bimbominkia che ha deciso di andarsene???
*


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bastava davvero poco per vincerlo...maledetti


Pochissimo lo abbiamo sempre detto.
Bastava uno per la turca
Vendere o rinnovare Kessie 
Comprare un sostituto di Kjaer


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Febbraio 2022)

Si GODEEEEEEEEEE 
siamo inferiori, ma siamo riusciti a ribaltarla! Ma ora focalizzati sul vero obiettivo del 4 posto


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dopo lo schifo del primo tempo, non avrei mai scommesso che potessimo vincere, eppure il calcio è davvero strano... Questa vittoria è di Giroud ma soprattutto di Maignan, che è stato monumentale. La squadra ha evidenti problemi irrisolti e dopo il non mercato la società non ha scusanti, ma oggi si gode e basta perché Milano è rossonera.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Calha suuucaaaa


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Febbraio 2022)

madonna quanto godo. 

amadeus, ti saluta giroud.


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dal punto di vista del gioco meritavano di vincere loro, ci siamo ripresi i punti dello Spezia.

Però l'arbitraggio è stato pessimo.
Mi piace quando lasciano un po' correre ma l'arbitraggio di Guida è stato esagerato, proprio un altro sport, un arbitraggio favorevole all'Inter non per i singoli episodi ma perché premiava la fisicità superiore dei loro giocatori.

Oggi abbiamo avuto fortuna e la formazione iniziale sbagliata (tanto per cambiare), meglio con i cambi.

Grazie a Maignan che ci ha tenuto a galla e Giroud che con questa doppietta entra nella storia dei derby.


----------



## EmmePi (5 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> la vaccata lì l'ha fatta tonali che ha aspettato un'ora a passare la palla quando bastava spazzarla, theo costretto a far fallo altrimenti c'era il rischio che andavano in porta


Tutto vero ma non mi sembrava un rosso diretto!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

*Godetevi il risultato, festeggiate e basta.

Tolleranza zero contro flamer e provocatori dopo un risultato così.*


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

La partita l’ha persa Inzaghi


----------



## Prealpi (5 Febbraio 2022)

E andiamo


----------



## PANDA82 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Chissenefrega della prestazione..... 
Il derby é rossonero!!!!


----------



## El picinin (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Partita incredibile e indecifrabile.
> Alla fine noi coi cambi migliorati , loro sprofondati.
> A testimonianza che se avessero qualche infortunio..


Tutti a dire che Pioli aveva sbagliato con Kessie,ed e vero ma Inzaghi che non ci ha capito più nulla sull 1a1 ?


----------



## Goro (5 Febbraio 2022)

Diaz subentrante bello pimpante, tolto Kessie lì in mezzo si respirava aria buona. Per il resto l'Inter si è addormentata coi cambi ed è stata punita. A noi va benissimo così, sia per Inzaghi, Chalanoglu e compagnia sia per tenere dietro la Juve


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

FIERO DI AVERCI SEMPRE CREDUTO.

DI NON AVERE MAI DUBITATO DI QUESTA SQUADRA E DI QUESTA STAGIONE.

MAI NEANCHE UN GIORNO. NONOSTANTE TUTTO. 

MAI MAI MAI MAI.

PERCHE QUESTO È TIFARE CA...OOOOOOOOOO

E ORA ANDIAMO A PRENDERLI. 

FINO ALLA FINE. FINO ALL'ULTIMA GIORNATA.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

La cosa più bella della partita è la sforbiciata di Theo sulla caviglia di Dumfries. Poteva colpirlo meglio peccato


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

PANDA82 ha scritto:


> Chissenefrega della prestazione.....
> Il derby é rossonero!!!!



Finalmente una gioia.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Io direi che questa partita ha certificato quello che diciamo sempre: l'inter poggia le sue fortune su quei 12-13 giocatori che si rompono mai...
Ma gli altri..


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

FIERO DI AVERCI SEMPRE CREDUTO.

DI NON AVERE MAI DUBITATO DI QUESTA SQUADRA E DI QUESTA STAGIONE.

MAI NEANCHE UN GIORNO. NONOSTANTE TUTTO. 

MAI MAI MAI MAI.

PERCHE QUESTO È TIFARE CA...OOOOOOOOOO

E ORA ANDIAMO A PRENDERLI. 

FINO ALLA FINE. FINO ALL'ULTIMA GIORNATA.


----------



## Simo98 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque con gli 11 titolari non penso proprio che siamo inferiori a loro
Fossi negli interisti mi sotterrerei, hanno perso contro la coppia di centrali panchinari


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Scusa Oliviero, ti ho insultato parecchio stasera, scusa


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Tutti a dire che Pioli aveva sbagliato con Kessie,ed e vero ma Inzaghi che non ci ha capito più nulla sull 1a1 ?


Abbiamo avuto un gran cuore ma è stata una partita strana. 
Loro però sono scoppiati.
Tutti i migliori scoppiati.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> FIERO DI AVERCI SEMPRE CREDUTO.
> 
> DI NON AVERE MAI DUBITATO DI QUESTA SQUADRA E DI QUESTA STAGIONE.
> 
> ...


"Fino alla fine"potevi risparmiartelo però.


----------



## Dexter (5 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque é da settembre che vi dico che l'Inter é veramente poca roba. Per carità, ci sono superiori...ma é una squadraccia super prevedibile. Prevedo uno stupro da parte di Kloop


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Raga sono troppo contento soprattutto perchè in casa loro e perchè stavamo perdendo.

Che smacco!

Purtroppo non l'ho vista se non 5 minuti inizio secondo tempo, volutamente perchè non volevo vdere l'ennesimo derby perso


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Avevo detto che era l'ultimo appello per grisu.
Mi ha risposto.
Chapeau.


----------



## Pit96 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Boh, non so neanche come abbiamo fatto a vincere 
Nel primo tempo eravamo stati dominati. Un'azione in contropiede fatta bene e un gran colpo di Giroud ci hanno salvati. Ottimo così!


----------



## RojoNero (5 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Milanoide (5 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Tutti a dire che Pioli aveva sbagliato con Kessie,ed e vero ma Inzaghi che non ci ha capito più nulla sull 1a1 ?


E se invece avesse scelto gli equilibratori all'inizio del per giocarsela alla fine?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> FIERO DI AVERCI SEMPRE CREDUTO.
> 
> DI NON AVERE MAI DUBITATO DI QUESTA SQUADRA E DI QUESTA STAGIONE.
> 
> ...


Ma tu ci vuoi bene lo stesso pure se siamo cacacaxxi .


----------



## PANDA82 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Oggi Giroud si è rifatto per tutte le mezze partite fatte fino ad ora. 
Una doppietta nel derby con vittoria vale mille!!!


----------



## El picinin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Magnan,Tonali Giroud,e Bennacer nel secondo tempo i migliori


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ottimo risultato, visto il primo tempo non ci speravo più. Mi auguro che si giochi più spesso con questo assetto, con tre giocatori offensivi dietro il centravanti, cosa che si può fare benissimo. Non servono equilibratori e randellatori, serve qualità.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma tu ci vuoi bene lo stesso pure se siamo cacacaxxi .


Ma figurati certo.
Amiamo tutti il Milan.

Ora bisogna crederci e non mollare fino alla fine. La stagione è tutta da giocare.


----------



## Wetter (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non ho parole, nella partita peggiore ne usciamo così. 
Oggi comunque abbiamo visto la differenza tra Conte ed Inzaghi....


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Tonali anima di questo Milan.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Speriamo i nostri siano in forma.
> 
> Mi riferisco principalmente a Giroud.
> 
> Se è in versione palo della luce siamo fregati, diversamente possiamo anche vincerla.



Ahaahhahaah Oliviero non tradisce!

Grande vittoria


----------



## Rudi84 (5 Febbraio 2022)

L'unica cosa che può migliorare la serata sarebbe la notizia che il turco è morto negli spogliatoi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tonali anima di questo Milan.



Lo adoro, il mio preferito assieme a Maignan.


----------



## UDG (5 Febbraio 2022)

Grandi ragazzi, non ci speravo più


----------



## IDRIVE (5 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ci pensa la moglie.


Fratello, questo è il post dell'anno!!!


----------



## Mika (5 Febbraio 2022)

Doveva essere la partita della bastonata, quella che doveva rilegarci forse al quinto posto, invece potrebbe essere la partita della svolta per un quarto posto più tranquillo. E se non ci fosse stato Spezia...


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Febbraio 2022)

Grazie ragazzi per avermela fatta vivere meravigliosamente qui sul forum.
Grande gioia insperata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Doveva essere la partita della bastonata, quella che doveva rilegarci forse al quinto posto, invece potrebbe essere la partita della svolta per un quarto posto più tranquillo. E se non ci fosse stato Spezia...



Quella maledetta partita dello Spezia mi ha affossato moralmente, dannato arbitro del piffero e poi devo ascoltare i suoi pentimenti...

Mi riprendo solo stasera da quella batosta.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2022)

Vittoria a quel che leggo non meritatissima, ma vincere così a volte è più bello.

Da una parte vittoria che fa morale (se non pensi al menefreghismo imperante in quel di Casa Milan)


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Doveva essere la partita della bastonata, quella che doveva rilegarci forse al quinto posto, invece potrebbe essere la partita della svolta per un quarto posto più tranquillo. E se non ci fosse stato Spezia...


Se non ci fosse stato serra più che altro


----------



## darden (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi che godimento... Vincerlo così è ancora più bello.. ora devono crollare anche di testa oltre che di fisico (perché effettivamente di fisico sono in flessione)


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (5 Febbraio 2022)

Giroud e Maignan grandissimi, palle cubiche


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Giroud è un campione che ha vinto tutto in carriera.

Inevitabile che prima o poi facesse la differenza, soprattutto in una di quelle partite dove agli altri tremano le gambe.


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tonali anima di questo Milan.


Anche Benna ha dato l’anima stasera


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vittoria a quel che leggo non meritatissima, ma vincere così a volte è più bello.
> 
> Da una parte vittoria che fa morale (se non pensi al menefreghismo imperante in quel di Casa Milan)



Fa ancora più rabbia pensare al menefreghismo... con poco sforzo si vinceva lo scudetto in carrozza.

Per ora è davvero miracolo sportivo della squadra. Bravi ragazzi e mister.


----------



## Mika (5 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se non ci fosse stato serra più che altro


Mi sono ripromesso di non nominare più quello li.


----------



## kipstar (5 Febbraio 2022)

partita da rivedere per come è stata preparata. non giocata bene.
vinta con lo spirito.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vittoria a quel che leggo non meritatissima, ma vincere così a volte è più bello.
> 
> Da una parte vittoria che fa morale (se non pensi al menefreghismo imperante in quel di Casa Milan)



Nemmeno demeritata


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fa ancora più rabbia pensare al menefreghismo... con poco sforzo si vinceva lo scudetto in carrozza.
> 
> Per ora è davvero miracolo sportivo della squadra. Bravi ragazzi e mister.


Esattamente, vincere oggi fa solo incaz ancora di più verso la società...


----------



## R41D3N (5 Febbraio 2022)

Io non ci credo ancora....è il karma!!! Spiaze


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Febbraio 2022)

E' qui che si gode?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Godo troppo. Sto morendo. Piangere è l’unica via.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non vorrei dire ma Kalulu ha giocato alla grande sia con la Juve che con l'Inter.


----------



## Wetter (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Inzaghi che parla di fallo netto su Sanchez??? Ahahahahahaha
Nemmeno Sanchez ha protestato!

Spiaze!


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Silenzio! Parla Spiaze (mamma mia quanto godo)


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ma Inzaghi che parla di fallo netto su Sanchez??? Ahahahahahaha
> Nemmeno Sanchez ha protestato!
> 
> Spiaze!


Inzaghi è così, piange anche quando la moglie gli fa un p... secondo me
Perfetto per i piangina


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna come godoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Wetter (5 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi è così, piange anche quando la moglie gli fa un p... secondo me
> Perfetto per i piangina


"Sanchez ha preso una spallata da Giroud che lo ha fatto finire fuori dal campo" Inzaghi cit.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ancora non ci credo

Maignan 7
Theo 7
Romagnoli 6,5 finalmente una partita buona in un big match
Kalulu 6,5
Calabria 6
Bennacer 7
Tonali 7
Saelemaekers 5
Kessiè 5
Leao 5,5
Giroud 9

Messias 6
Diaz 7
Krunic sv


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi è così, piange anche quando la moglie gli fa un p... secondo me
> Perfetto per i piangina


Mazzarri a confronto è un dilettante (ha detto 3 volte il fallo su sanchez, e poi “ma non parlo di queste cose”)


----------



## El picinin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque a questa squadra a questo gruppo si può dire tutto,ma hanno veramente carattere,e successo tante volte che sembriamo spacciati,ed escono il coniglio dal cilindro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ero convinto perdessimo dopo lo svantaggio. Non ho seguito la partita, solo saputo dello svantaggio un'ora fa. Ormai rassegnato vado sul sito della gazzetta per vedere il finale e scoprire di quanto abbiamo perso e sorpresa


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che facce........mamma mia che bellezza


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Handanovic il solito arrogante. 
Ssucaaa.


----------



## Mika (5 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque è commovente come questi ragazzi con tutti i loro limiti, nelle difficoltà, tirano fuori questi risultati, potrò criticare la dirigenza, la proprietà ma questi ragazzi mai. Mi fanno godere.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque niente male il daungreid in porta.


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Come se la ride Pierino Benna.....ahahhahah


----------



## Manue (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sto ancora esultando


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Febbraio 2022)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ancora non ci credo
> 
> Maignan 7
> Theo 7
> ...




Anche Messias ha fatto il suo,e lo dice uno che lo critica a ripetizione  
Anzi,è stato anche molto più utile di leao che oggi è completamente svanito.

L'unica accelerata che ha fatto è stata sul finale. Male male male


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io direi che questa partita ha certificato quello che diciamo sempre: l'inter poggia le sue fortune su quei 12-13 giocatori che si rompono mai...
> Ma gli altri..



L’Inter con tutti i nostri guai chissà dove sarebbe.


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche Messias ha fatto il suo,e lo dice uno che lo critica a ripetizione
> Anzi,è stato anche molto più utile di leao che oggi è completamente svanito.
> 
> L'unica accelerata che ha fatto è stata sul finale. Male male male


Hai ragione, ma credo che ancora non gli si possa chiedere continuità (ahimé), è già migliorato parecchio rispetto alle scorse stagioni ed è già tanto


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ancora non ci credo
> 
> Maignan 7
> Theo 7
> ...


Maignan. Merita 8 pieno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> ogni tanto raccogliamo più del seminato. Comunque non abbiamo battuto il Brasile di Pelé, questa Inter è probabilmente più forte, ma tutt’altro che imbattibile


anche per me non è sta corazzata, per niente.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> FIERO DI AVERCI SEMPRE CREDUTO.
> 
> DI NON AVERE MAI DUBITATO DI QUESTA SQUADRA E DI QUESTA STAGIONE.
> 
> ...


Tifare è anche non mettersi fette di prosciutto sugli occhi.
Tutti i critici, me incluso, soffrono per questa magnifica squadra.
Speriamo nel meglio, ma sai bene che oggi abbiamo fatto letteralmente pietà nel primo tempo.
Nel secondo più equilibrio e abbiamo vinto, finalmente, con molta fortuna e determinazione.


----------



## Andris (5 Febbraio 2022)

oggi non si esce, si riguarda la partita integrale in loop


----------



## folletto (5 Febbraio 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> ogni tanto raccogliamo più del seminato. Comunque non abbiamo battuto il Brasile di Pelé, questa Inter è probabilmente più forte, ma tutt’altro che imbattibile



Sicuro, anche loro tolti 12 o 14 titolari non sono messi benissimo. Io quando ho visto entrare quello con la cresta mi sono detto "hai visto mai che......"
Prepariamo patatine e birre per la CL


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Febbraio 2022)

Col cuore, abbiamo vinto col cuore! Grandi ragazzi. Da spezia a SPIAZE, ridato il maltolto


----------



## mil77 (5 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Tutti a dire che Pioli aveva sbagliato con Kessie,ed e vero ma Inzaghi che non ci ha capito più nulla sull 1a1 ?


Pioli con Kessie trequartista l'ha vinta altro che sbagliato. Diaz negli ultimi 20 minuti da fresco fa la differenza, prima no


----------



## King of the North (5 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è uno da mettere con le piccole mezz'ora, non titolare nel derby


Già…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Col cuore, abbiamo vinto col cuore! Grandi ragazzi. Da spezia a SPIAZE, ridato il maltolto


 Spezia è l'anagramma di Spiaze, era tutto scritto nel destino


----------



## King of the North (5 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche Maignan


La partita però l’ha cambiata Pioli con i cambi. Diaz fatto entrare al momento giusto ha creato confusione nella difesa interista. Dimostra di essere un’ottima risorsa subentrando dalla panchina


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> FIERO DI AVERCI SEMPRE CREDUTO.
> 
> DI NON AVERE MAI DUBITATO DI QUESTA SQUADRA E DI QUESTA STAGIONE.
> 
> ...


il punto non è crederci, ma accorgersi che senza ibra lo vincevamo quasi di certo mentre così lo perderemo quasi di certo.
il nostro è un suicidio che fa impazzire.
questa inter lascerà per strada ancora dei punti sono sicuro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il punto non è crederci, ma accorgersi che senza ibra lo vincevamo quasi di certo mentre così lo perderemo quasi di certo.
> il nostro è un suicidio che fa impazzire.
> questa inter lascerà per strada ancora dei punti sono sicuro.



A sto punto dobbiamo sperare in una caporetto totale contro il Liverpool.
In modo tale che si sentano devastati psicologicamente


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Già…


rimango convinto, non è che se cadono 2 gol dal cielo allora cambia tutto, altrimenti diamo a comandini il pallone d'oro.
queste non sono le sue partite, è un ottimo giocatore e l'ho sempre apprezzato.
detto questo poteva benissimo non segnare e sarebbero piovuti dei 5.


----------



## King of the North (5 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rimango convinto, non è che se cadono 2 gol dal cielo allora cambia tutto, altrimenti diamo a comandini il pallone d'oro.
> queste non sono le sue partite, è un ottimo giocatore e l'ho sempre apprezzato.
> detto questo poteva benissimo non segnare e sarebbero piovuti dei 5.


Poteva non segnare ma ha segnato 2 volte…


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A sto punto dobbiamo sperare in una caporetto totale contro il Liverpool.
> In modo tale che si sentano devastati psicologicamente


più vanno avanti e più perderanno punti in campionato.
e se escono pace!!


----------



## Andris (5 Febbraio 2022)

gli interisti insultano handanovic per il secondo goal e pensare che nell'intervista pregara il guercio Marotta ha detto di volerlo rinnovare.
dimenticano di tante altre volte in cui li ha salvati, pure all'andata oltre al palo finale nel recupero


----------



## Walker (5 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A sto punto dobbiamo sperare in una caporetto totale contro il Liverpool.
> In modo tale che si sentano devastati psicologicamente


E non solo, spero anche che qualcuno finalmente si rompa, e intanto stasera Perisic è uscito per risentimento sembra al bicipite femorale...prima o dopo la ruota gira, lo dicevo poco tempo fa...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Aahahaha ragazzi ancora non ci credo, che goduria, mi sto riprendendo solo ora.

Provando a fare una analisi lucida un po' a freddo: primo tempo orrido, ci ha tenuti a galla il portiere sostanzialmente ma anche la loro dabbenaggine. Una goduria quando il turco si è fatto soffiare il pallone da Maignan, alla fine quel contropiede buttato gli costa la partita 

Loro poi sono calati molto, Inzaghi ha sbagliato completamente i cambi perché non puoi levare Lautaro e Perisic che per noi erano spine nel fianco, poi anche l'ingresso di Diaz ha fatto la differenza. Questa Inter è meno forte di quella dello scorso anno, c'è poco da fare...contro un Milan non irresistibile non è perdonabile perdere così.
Alla fine, l'errore di Dumfries nel primo tempo, il contropiede buttato dal turco, i cambi sbagliati da Inzaghi e la prestazione brutta di Dzeko sono stati decisivi e sono lì a dimostrare che si sono comunque indeboliti. Con gente come Hakimi, Eriksen, Conte e Lukaku la musica era sicuramente diversa, per questo mi fa rabbia non potermela giocare per il campionato, perché bastavano pochi ritocchi almeno a gennaio e invece nada.


----------



## Baba (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che liberazione, che goduria, che rimonta mamma mia


----------



## bmb (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non so voi, ma io sto ancora godendo.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Spezia è l'anagramma di Spiaze, era tutto scritto nel destino



Questa te la sei conservata


----------



## Walker (5 Febbraio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non so voi, ma io sto ancora godendo.


Io sono alla quarta birra, e non ho ancora finito...


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Tifare è anche non mettersi fette di prosciutto sugli occhi.
> Tutti i critici, me incluso, soffrono per questa magnifica squadra.
> Speriamo nel meglio, ma sai bene che oggi abbiamo fatto letteralmente pietà nel primo tempo.
> Nel secondo più equilibrio e abbiamo vinto, finalmente, con molta fortuna e determinazione.


Ho capito ma giocavamo contro la squadra che sta stra dominando il campionato. 
Se pensavate di poterla vincere facilmente direi che l'errore è in partenza.
Queste partire non si giocano bene si vincono.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Io sono alla quarta birra, e non ho ancora finito...



3 birre durante la partita, mezza bottiglia di Morellino di Scansano a cena, e adesso mi preparo il secondo Gin Mare + Tonic mentre sopporto la mia ragazza guardare Sanremo

Stasera si festeggia!


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il punto non è crederci, ma accorgersi che senza ibra lo vincevamo quasi di certo mentre così lo perderemo quasi di certo.
> il nostro è un suicidio che fa impazzire.
> questa inter lascerà per strada ancora dei punti sono sicuro.


Ma dai ragazzi.
Godiamoci la stagione dio santo che sono dieci anni che non ci giochiamo nulla.

Perché questo scudetto ce lo lotteremo fino alla fine.
Poi vinca il migliore.

Ma ci siamo. E ci siamo dopo anni di Lapadula Adriano Montolivo. Dopo anni a mangiare melma a palate.
Ci siamo. Lottiamo fino alla fine che diamine. E poi si vedrà. 

Io questa cosa di sotterrarsi da vivi non riesco proprio a capirla, mi dispiace.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Walker (5 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 3 birre durante la partita, mezza bottiglia di Morellino di Scansano a cena, e adesso mi preparo il secondo Gin Mare + Tonic mentre sopporto la mia ragazza guardare Sanremo
> 
> Stasera si festeggia!


Ottimo!!!!
Dopo la quinta birra arriverà il dessert costituito da un calice di Amarone della Valpolicella...
Da noi si dice "Mai missiàr el vin coa bira"...ma stasera è diverso...


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 3 birre durante la partita, mezza bottiglia di Morellino di Scansano a cena, e adesso mi preparo il secondo Gin Mare + Tonic mentre sopporto la mia ragazza guardare Sanremo
> 
> Stasera si festeggia!


Ahahah grande. Serata da Milan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Febbraio 2022)

Il nuovo sembra già essere a suo agio 
Anche se secondo me temeva la presenza oscura di Tata alle sue spalle e quindi avanzava sempre più avanti 

P.S Da notare "il presidente" in fondo....stava sistemando la valigia e non aveva molto tempo per mettersi in posa


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma dai ragazzi.
> Godiamoci la stagione dio santo che sono dieci anni che non ci giochiamo nulla.
> 
> Perché questo scudetto ce lo lotteremo fino alla fine.
> ...


tu stesso dopo la spezia (o dopo l'acquisto di vlahovic?) hai detto che per il 5o posto si faceva dura.
io non mi faccio prendere dall'entusiasmo perchè sono deluso dal progetto, da troppe scelte.
poi lo possiamo pure vincere, sono sicuro, lo dico da sempre. ma si devono incastrare un po' di cose.
stasera si sono incastrate, mi han fatto godere, ma guardo sempre al 5o posto più che al 1o.
e rimango convinto che non sia scontato che vinciamo noi o loro perchè loro non hanno poi sto squadrone.
è ancora lunga per tutti, se i ladri non avessero perso tanto all'inizio, direi loro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1785


altra partita oscena.

che sfigato ahahahahah


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tu stesso dopo la spezia (o dopo l'acquisto di vlahovic?) hai detto che per il 5o posto si faceva dura.
> io non mi faccio prendere dall'entusiasmo perchè sono deluso dal progetto, da troppe scelte.
> poi lo possiamo pure vincere, sono sicuro, lo dico da sempre. ma si devono incastrare un po' di cose.
> stasera si sono incastrate, mi han fatto godere, ma guardo sempre al 5o posto più che al 1o.
> ...


Per il quarto posto sarà una bagarre, ma noi siamo lì ed è questo quello che conta.
Finché ci siamo l'obiettivo è lo scudetto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per il quarto posto sarà una bagarre, ma noi siamo lì ed è questo quello che conta.
> Finché ci siamo l'obiettivo è lo scudetto.


vediamo il napoli come affronta l'europa. per me rimangono la squadra che ha potenzialmente più punti se gli gira bene.
a questo punto mi concentro sul gufare l'atalanta e il nostro 11.
oggi abbiamo tenuto 90 minuti, con lui dopo 60 sputiamo l'anima.


----------



## Walker (5 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il nuovo sembra già essere a suo agio
> Anche se secondo me temeva la presenza oscura di Tata alle sue spalle e quindi avanzava sempre più avanti
> 
> P.S Da notare "il presidente" in fondo....stava sistemando la valigia e non aveva molto tempo per mettersi in posa
> ...


Ahahahah il "presidente" nelle retrovie ormai si vede che si sente già fuori....


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma dai ragazzi.
> Godiamoci la stagione dio santo che sono dieci anni che non ci giochiamo nulla.
> 
> Perché questo scudetto ce lo lotteremo fino alla fine.
> ...



Approvo. Una volta che abbiamo una gioia vera godiamocela.


----------



## Walker (5 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vediamo il napoli come affronta l'europa. per me rimangono la squadra che ha potenzialmente più punti se gli gira bene.
> a questo punto mi concentro sul gufare l'atalanta e il nostro 11.
> oggi abbiamo tenuto 90 minuti, con lui dopo 60 sputiamo l'anima.


Sarà. Io resto sempre della stessa idea.
Non saremo i più forti ma nessuna è piu forte di noi.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sarà. Io resto sempre della stessa idea.
> Non saremo i più forti ma nessuna è piu forte di noi.



Al completo siamo forti davvero.


----------



## Roger84 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Goduria assurda, grandissimi ragazzi alcuni con prestazioni di livello assoluto! Un ringraziamento al mister mer*azzurro piagnone che con i suoi cambi ci ha spianato la strada verso la vittoria. Ora bisogna assolutamente continuare così che la prossima c'è un bel Napoli Inter tutta da giocare.........


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sembra che Perisic sia uscito per infortunio.
Magari la sfiga comincia a girare...


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo me oggi il campo ha detto che siamo un gradino sotto. Primo tempo potevamo essere sotto 2-0 o più (goal annullato, occasione clamorosa del tiro deviato del miracolo di magnain, occasione barella, occasione dumfries).

Secondo tempo più equilibrato con un goal casuale (il primo) e una magia il secondo. Oggi gli episodi ci son girati bene, altre volte vedi spezia son girati al contrario. DA metà secondo tempo meglio noi, quando pero bisogna dire che hanno iniziato a fare sostituzioni abbassando il loro livello tecnico, sopratutto a metà campo con vidal e Vecino al posto di BroZovic e chalanoglu. 

Chi ci vede lottare per lo scudetto secondo me ci sopravvaluta. 

Lotteremo per il quarto posto, e firmerei oggi stesso.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Febbraio 2022)

quello che è successo oggi credo che ce lo ricorderemo anche fra 30 anni

al di la di come finirà la stagione..campioni d Italia o decimi che sia..e al di la dei prossimi derby ma questo resterà a se


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quello che è successo oggi credo che ce lo ricorderemo anche fra 30 anni
> 
> al di la di come finirà la stagione..campioni d Italia o decimi che sia..e al di la dei prossimi derby ma questo resterà a se



Vincere in rimonta da sfavoriti non ha prezzo.


----------



## Milanlove (6 Febbraio 2022)

Oggi contava solo e soltanto il risultato. Promossi tutti!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Febbraio 2022)

L'hanno buttata via loro, ma noi bravissimi a crederci fino alla fine.

Goduria assoluta vedendo come rosicano i cuginastri.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> L'hanno buttata via loro, ma noi bravissimi a crederci fino alla fine.
> 
> *Goduria assoluta vedendo come rosicano i cuginastri.*



Non la digeriranno facilmente.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Febbraio 2022)

"Vado all'inter dove si vincono i derby"


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque un appunto lo voglio fare: ok l’Inter abbia giocato nettamente meglio il primo tempo, ma al fischio finale l’ultimo tiro nello specchio nerazzurro è il gol di Perisic al 38’.


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ci tengo particolarmente a dedicare il trionfo nel derby a un giocatore nello specifico: il Maradona del Bosforo che è uscito tra gli applausi del suo popolo! Grande ilTurco10, grandissimo!


----------



## giannigrenoli (6 Febbraio 2022)

Con gli errori arbitrali che abbiamo subito ci sta vincere il derby anche se non in modo netto.

.... e poi le rimonte sono una goduria quando di fronte hai certi colori


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Avevo pronosticato un 1-2 in rimonta, ho sbagliato i marcatori  
Ho sperato nell'autogol del turco, sarebbe stata la ciliegina sulla torta.


----------



## unbreakable (6 Febbraio 2022)

vista tutta ieri in diretta
considerazioni 
- con guida facciamo sempre dell rimonte c'era lui con juve milan 20 poi 2-4 e ieri 1-0 1-2..quindi non mi interessa se ha arbitrato male o bene ripeto guida a me sta bene molto meglio di doveri e compagnia cantante
- inzaghi si è ripetuto . lazio milan 2-1 poi 2-3. inzaghi toglie immobile e milinkovic lazio arretra baricentra e praticamente rinuncia ad attccare. stessa cosa ieri. 
- di norma vedo il milan giocare meglio la prima parte per poi calare nella ripresa invece nel derby pure all'andata abbiamo giocato meglio la seconda frazione 

veniamo alla partita ..dopo il primo tempo ero abbastanza rassegnato , invece con molta forza di volontà i ragazzi sono rimasti attaccati al match..bravi tutti in special modo tonali e maignan nel primo tempo
poi nel secondo tempo abbiamo deciso di giocare in 11 togliendo lo spento kessie (che giusto con la linea difensivadell l'empoli può fare il trequartista) e peso piuma salemaker si è visto un milan prendere campo pian piano ..nel secondo tempo l'inter non è praticamente esistita ..ergo bravi tutti dal mister (che io ho criticato per essere troppo interista ma stavolta lho visto esultare bene) a tutti quelli che sono scesi in campo

onestamente io sento olto di più la rivalità con i rubentini , però capisco che chi abita a milano senta molto anche questa rivalità..
sarebbe interessante conoscere quante annate abbiamo fatto dove siamo rimasti imbattutti con le nostre due rivali storiche e vedere dove siamo finiti in campionato..quindi ora compatti per lottare punto dopo punto..vediamo di non perdere punti con i sassuolo ed udinese di turno sennò sta vittoria non vale niente..pure il napoli aveva vinto a torino per poi perdere a firenze..insomma vediamo di non dilapidare sti tre punti

alla fine rimango sempre dlela mia posizione , non la cambio sulle critiche ala società.. non c'è nessuno al mondo che perde i giocatori a zero (almeno non 4 di fila) e dopo non ha i soldi per reinvestire sul mercato..è una gestione criticabile a mio modo di vedere e dopo ci si lamenta che bisogna stare attenti al bilancio..e ma allora poi le critiche se le cercano..al moemnto non si è vinto nulla..poi ho scoperto che arsenal ha vinto 3 if cup negli ultimi 7 anni quindi hanno vinto molto più di noi è anche giusto non definirci arsenal d'italia..
insomma bisogna vincere qualcosa sempre quello il succo dle mio discorso .


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Febbraio 2022)

Per favore se qualcuno ha l’indirizzo dell’idolo che ha fatto invasione di campo a fine partita mani alle orecchie correndo dalla turca può condividerlo che vorrei ringraziarlo? 

Grandi ragazzi!!!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Febbraio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> "Vado all'inter dove si vincono i derby"



La cosa che fa incaxxare è che all'80% vincerà il campionato e quella melma si farà fotografare mentre bacia lo scudettino.
Se quel 20% di possibilità..........certo che per una volta potrebbe girarci a favore eh


----------



## El picinin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Per favore se qualcuno ha l’indirizzo dell’idolo che ha fatto invasione di campo a fine partita mani alle orecchie correndo dalla turca può condividerlo che vorrei ringraziarlo?
> 
> Grandi ragazzi!!!


NOn lo ho visto,dove lo trovo? Mitico


----------



## bmb (6 Febbraio 2022)

Non so se godere più della doppietta di Giroud, o se del fatto che gli abbiamo messo le palle in faccia con Kalulu, Romagnoli, Salamella, Kessie versione paracarro, e senza Kjaer, Tomori, Rebic e Ibra. Di sicuro c'è una cosa:


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Per favore se qualcuno ha l’indirizzo dell’idolo che ha fatto invasione di campo a fine partita mani alle orecchie correndo dalla turca può condividerlo che vorrei ringraziarlo?
> 
> Grandi ragazzi!!!


questa cosa merita un approfondimento perchè non l'hanno inquadrato e non lo sapeva nessuno!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque abbiamo fatto 7 punti tra Roma, Juve e Inter senza la difesa titolare, penso che neanche tra i più ottimisti avrebbero previsto una roba del genere.
Paradossalmente fino ad ora l'unica sconfitta dell'anno nuovo è dovuta a un furto clamoroso di Serra, altrimenti avremmo fatto quasi punteggio pieno.


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa cosa merita un approfondimento perchè non l'hanno inquadrato e non lo sapeva nessuno!


Adesso giustamente la TV li ignora ma qulacuno col cellulare ha colto l’attimo…un plauso anche a Diaz che ha gentilmente invitato la turca a tacere durante la partita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Febbraio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque abbiamo fatto 7 punti tra Roma, Juve e Inter senza la difesa titolare, penso che neanche tra i più ottimisti avrebbero previsto una roba del genere.
> Paradossalmente fino ad ora l'unica sconfitta dell'anno nuovo è dovuta a un furto clamoroso di Serra, altrimenti avremmo fatto quasi punteggio pieno.


Quei 3 punti persi in questo momento pesano come un macigno sul campionato e sulle squadra in zona Champions.
A +2 in classifica (-1 virtuale) la pressione sul Inter sarebbe ben altra roba rispetto alla situazione attuale.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ancora una volta la squadra senza Ibra vince.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta la squadra senza Ibra vince.


godiamo a basta.

basta critiche


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Per favore se qualcuno ha l’indirizzo dell’idolo che ha fatto invasione di campo a fine partita mani alle orecchie correndo dalla turca può condividerlo che vorrei ringraziarlo?
> 
> Grandi ragazzi!!!


----------



## JoKeR (6 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> altra partita oscena.
> 
> che sfigato ahahahahah


La Gazzetta gli ha dato 7 definendolo fondamentale in entrambe le fasi 
Sinceramente, assist da fermo a parte non mi ricordo nulla.
Mi ricordo di Brozovic, di Perisic, di Dumfries e Barella, di Dzeko regista basso nel primo tempo.. ma della turca non mi ricordo nulla.
Ah si, un recupero nella ripresa vanificato per un lancio nel vuoto sulla fascia.
Per me il peggiore dell’Inter insieme a Lautaro e Handanovic (nonché ai subentrati).
Gli avrei dato 5.


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Febbraio 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1790


 fenomeno!


----------



## Swaitak (6 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Per favore se qualcuno ha l’indirizzo dell’idolo che ha fatto invasione di campo a fine partita mani alle orecchie correndo dalla turca può condividerlo che vorrei ringraziarlo?
> 
> Grandi ragazzi!!!


c'è pure il video su youtube, idolo Theo che l'ha salvato dalla morsa dello steward


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa cosa merita un approfondimento perchè non l'hanno inquadrato e non lo sapeva nessuno!



Io ho il video di quando l'invasore ha dribblato molti addetti ai lavori e poi è stato atterrato e probabilmente preso a cazzotti dagli stessi 
Fortuna sua è intervenuto il nostro Theo Hernandez a placare gli animi e dare una strigliata agli steward

Ma non so come inserirlo qui dentro


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1790


Bellissimo  gli dovremmo offrire una cena.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Febbraio 2022)

Buon pomeriggio, a casa mia è ancora Godopoli!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Febbraio 2022)

Questa è una delle tante inquadrature (io ne ho una proprio frontale,in cui si vede bene hernandez intervenire per salvare il ragazzo dalla morsa)
Notare Hernandez che corre in difesa del ragazzo (anche Romagnoli)


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io ho il video di quando l'invasore ha dribblato molti addetti ai lavori e poi è stato atterrato e probabilmente preso a cazzotti dagli stessi
> Fortuna sua è intervenuto il nostro Theo Hernandez a placare gli animi e dare una strigliata agli steward
> 
> Ma non so come inserirlo qui dentro


bisognerebbe rintracciarlo e farlo membro onorario del forum.


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bisognerebbe rintracciarlo e farlo membro onorario del forum.


----------



## sottoli (6 Febbraio 2022)

Mi son fatto un giro nella loro fogna di forum, Madonna quanto stanno male 
Dominio a centrocampo per 45 minuti con la controfigura di kessie in campo, e non sono riusciti a fare un gol su azione in 90 minuti con la coppia romagna-kalulu (per non dimenticare che la difesa dovrebbe essere kjear-tomori)
Sparatevi muerdie


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

sottoli ha scritto:


> *Mi son fatto un giro nella loro fogna di forum, Madonna quanto stanno male*
> Dominio a centrocampo per 45 minuti con la controfigura di kessie in campo, e non sono riusciti a fare un gol su azione in 90 minuti con la coppia romagna-kalulu (per non dimenticare che la difesa dovrebbe essere kjear-tomori)
> Sparatevi muerdie



Prova a sentire i loro youtuber


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Secondo me oggi il campo ha detto che siamo un gradino sotto. Primo tempo potevamo essere sotto 2-0 o più (goal annullato, occasione clamorosa del tiro deviato del miracolo di magnain, occasione barella, occasione dumfries).
> 
> Secondo tempo più equilibrato con un goal casuale (il primo) e una magia il secondo. Oggi gli episodi ci son girati bene, altre volte vedi spezia son girati al contrario. DA metà secondo tempo meglio noi, quando pero bisogna dire che hanno iniziato a fare sostituzioni abbassando il loro livello tecnico, sopratutto a metà campo con vidal e Vecino al posto di BroZovic e chalanoglu.
> 
> ...


Il calcio è fatto di episodi, il Liverpool ha vinto una coppa così che c’entra? anche l’Inter ha vinto delle partire che non meritava ma questo e il calcio, basta una partita che ti gira bene e diventa un circolo vizioso, ovviamente vale anche al contrario


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Febbraio 2022)

non ho ancora smaltito il godimento.


----------



## gianlucafumagalli (8 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------

